# Due July 1st-July 15th 2009 Pregnancy Buddies



## JJF

SCREEN NAME EDDs REAL NAME
Divinity...............1st July	DI
Susan_1981&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;.4th July
Srubgrub&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;..4th July	KC
Supermom&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.7th July
Jazzy&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; &#8230;...8th July
Please08&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....9th July
Lyns&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......9th July	LYNDSAY
Loopylew&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..10th July 
Cerilou&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.10th July
Nutmeg&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..12th July
Loopeylu&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....12th July
Porkypig.............12th July
Wishingonastar&#8230;..13th July	ELLIE
LIttlePickle&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...14th July
Orange-Sox.........14th July
JJF&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....14th July	JENNIFER
Dawny690&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..15th July
Malingo&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;.....15th July
Csmummu&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...15th July	MAXI
Eeyoresbird&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.15th July	CLAIRE
NikiJJones&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....15th July	NIKI
Saxogirl...............15th July	
KandKsmama........15th July	KARINE
Stressederic&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;11th July
Honey08..............not sure yet Louise
Godivalocks&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;?
Porkypig&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..?
Kittekat&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;?

****************************************************
Hi Ladies, I'm moving over from the TTC boards and some of my great cycle buddies from there have just gotten their bfp's also so I thought I would start a new prego buddies group :) Hoping to try to keep it personal and not TOO crazy so thats the only reason I picked the first half of July 09 due dates :) 

I live in the US and I have a beautiful 6yr old daughter and a handsome 4yr old son. This is my 6th pregnancy and I'm hoping to deliver my 3rd beautiful baby. Sadly I've had 3 MC and hoping this pregnancy is a sticky one! I would love a healthy boy or girl of course but if I'm honest with myself I would like a girl :) This is my last pregnancy/child, hoping to enjoy EVERY day (remind me of this when the awful MS sets in!) and going to try not to spend anytime stressed out about MC, so hopefully you ladies can help me with that too!

Can't wait to meet some new ladies that I didn't talk with during the TTC time and catch up with some of my TTC cycle buddies that have thier bfp's now share this great time.


----------



## Lyns

Wooohooo, I'm in! I'm Lyndsay in North Wales. Due somewhere around July 9th at the moment. I have one gorgeous daughter already, Morgandie Eve, who is 19 months old, and this will be my second child.

Very happy but very nervous, as my daughter was actually born with cancer....not one you plan for a newborn, so I'm hoping I will be carefully monitored through this pregnancy.

Looking forward to sharing our good times and hopefully none bad!


----------



## wishingonastar

hey guys, can i join too please??? :)
i currently have EDD of 13th July so just fit into first half! lol

this will be my first baby and i'm so excited!!! i've been so reluctant to get too excited as early days but then i figure i could end up losing out on being excited for whole pregnancy if i just worry!

so anyone got sickness or anything yet? i got my bfp at 9dpo - i tested cos i'd had nausea for 4 days before so it was kind of obvious! lol! it's also making me think i might be a bit further along than i think


----------



## Lyns

Welcome Wishingonastar! You're due on my birthday! Yay! 

I've not had any nausea yet.....although I was so bad with my last one I was actually hospitalised at one point for dehydration - I couldn't even keep water down! Hoping it doesn't get that bad this time!


----------



## wishingonastar

no way! i was born in november so am glad to be having a summer baby...was thinking it also makes it easier for birthday partys in future cos the sun will be out so we can bung everyone in the garden instead of worrying about the house being trashed! lol

its mad when you see how pregnancy varies so much...like i knew morning sickness was bad but not that sometimes people are hospitalised! hopefully with this one you'll be ok :)

your poor daughter being born with cancer...i hope she's in the clear now
x


----------



## Lyns

wishingonastar said:


> your poor daughter being born with cancer...i hope she's in the clear now
> x

Aww thanks. She is well now....she finished treatment in January and whilst she's very closely checked up on, very regularly, she seems to have had no recurrence and everyday she can stay like that is a step closer to her being 100% in the clear!

We're at Gt Ormond St this week for check ups so I'm trying very hard not to let it get me too stressed this time! Not good for me or my bean! xx


----------



## wishingonastar

yeah definately...stress is not what you need right now! i hope she stays in the clear x x

talking of stress...the day after i got bfp (at 9dpo) my bro's girlfriend was rushed to hospital with HELLP (severe strain of pre-eclampsia) and baby was born by c section 2 months early. she nearly died, baby nearly died and i was the only family my bro had for support. things are looking more positive now though both mum and baby are still under special care and close observation. the major thing is they can't understand why my sis in law isn't getting better very fast, as apparently now placenta is out she should make quite quick recovery. i'm trying to provide as much support as i can, but feeling so emotional and then worrying as well that it will stop bean implanting, or the stress will cause body to reject the pregnancy :(

guess we both just gotta remember that bodys are very tough and women go through horrendous situations and their pregnancy works out so hopefully we'll both be fine too
x


----------



## wishingonastar

so, on positive notes...are you guys gonna find out what you're having? i don't mind if i do or not, but OH wants it as a surprise so i'm gonna go with that :)


----------



## Lyns

Sorry to hear about your SIL....prayers for a good outcome! My friend has had 3 babies....and suffered HELLP each time. They ahve adbvised ehr enver to have more, but she has come through each time OK. 

Yep, if baby is willing to show us what flavour it is, we shall be finding out. We knew with my daughter first time round and it really helped me identify with her. I can understand liking the surprise element, but I'm a planner and I loved knowing....it made the relationship bond even stronger for me.


----------



## godivalocks

Hi guys. My EDD would be in early July.

So far, the symptoms I've been getting (and the reason I even tested in the first place) are period-like cramps that come and go, really sore boobs, and nausea that comes and goes.

I do plan on finding out what it is. Just makes everything more efficient, I think.
I think it's a surprise enough up to that point that you can find out, anyway.

This is my first pregnancy, and my husband will pretty much be gone through everything but the very beginning. We're hoping he will make it for the birth, but that may not be possible (especially since the exact day is unpredictable).
And then he will miss out on the first 3-4 months of the child's life, too, which means I'll be going it alone through some of the most difficult parts.

Oh, yeah, and I already have people telling me what I should and shouldn't be doing, and none of them doctors. :wacko:


----------



## Lyns

Hi Godivalocks....good luck to you! I'm a military wife too, although i'm lucky as my husband is in non-deployable post for the next couple of years and then will have done his 22. 

I shouldn't imagine he'll want to extend now our family is growing but if he chooses to I'll support him.


----------



## susan_1981

I'm due on 4 July 2009! Can't wait. This is my first baby so I'm so excited. Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wishingonastar

thanks lyns you're words have been reassuring and i just text my bro to pass it on as should give him some more hope :)

welcome godivalocks!!! you girls are right me thinks in that i think it can help to bond more when you know what it is and to prepare...plus buying creams, yellows and greens is only satisfying for so long...lol! i just gotta respect OH's wishes else i think he'd be upset if i found out behind his back! you never know he might not be able to contain himself and ask to find out!

that'll be hard to be separated for long periods...i have friends both in the military or who have blokes in the military and its really hard, but i'm sure you'll be just fine...least you also got us for the times when he's not there :)

my OH is more keen than me to keep things schtum for that exact reason godivalocks - he said he can't cope with people sticking their oar in (i.e. my mum and his mum i think!!!)


----------



## porkypig

Hi girls! I got my bfp on wed but havent changed my ticker as im waiting for the doc to confirm before i do ( weird i know) How is everyone today? xx


----------



## wishingonastar

whens your docs appointment pp? i've booked one for friday but have a feeling the docs gonna say...too early come back in a month! lol


----------



## godivalocks

Grats on your :bfp: :)


----------



## Lyns

Hi Susan :howdy:...........Hi Porkypig :wave:

I know, your first one is so exciting but nerve racking....I didn't even want to tell anyone (other than hubby) as I though it might jinx it! I felt really flat when i had my docs appointment though....as he pretty much sent me away and said "What you telling me for? Just go book in with a midwife!" I think some places don't expect you to see a doc once you've done a HPT. I'm seeing mine on Tuesday but for something different so I'll tell her then and see what she suggests as I'm in a different area than last time.

What's wierd 2nd time round for me is I keep comparing things....'oh, I had that last time' or 'I didn't have that'! :lol:


----------



## wishingonastar

lets hope your doc this time is more receptive! i'm gonna learn from your experience and go there with something to talk about other than pregnancy incase he does same to me!!!


----------



## godivalocks

I have some "orientation" thing to go to at the ob/gyn this week. I guess I'll find out then what is going to happen there in the next 9 months.


----------



## porkypig

I need to book the appointment tomorrow, probably wont get it til thurs of fri knowing my doc!
Hi Lyns and everyone! :hi: xx


----------



## JJF

Hey girls, I'm just catching up and reading about all of you. Lots of first time moms, thats great, such an exciting time for you all. Me too, even though its my 3rd and with my youngest being 4 now, I don't remember a ton about my pregnancies or the infant stage (which is why I'm doing it all again when I raised two of them 24 months apart, haha). I am so fortunate to have a hubby that works long hours but rarely travels and comes home to spend time with the family and then puts in extra hours once they go to sleep so we see a lot of him :) 

We have a new birthing center 5 min down the road and my 'original' doc is about 45 min away (with no traffic, in traffic could be 1.5 hrs away). I've had a real hard time deciding if I should change docs so I can deliver 5 min from home or stick with someone that I know real well and knows ME and MY SITUATION. I have let this decision cause me a lot of , well not stress, but anxiety. With all that said, I made my first 8 week apt for my 8 week first ultrasound with a new doc. Figure I'll change my mind before I go, ha, and if I do go and don't like him, I can just go back to my original doc, right??! 

Okay, sorry know I'm rattling on, I do that a lot, ha but I'm feeling many more prego 'symptoms' this time than I was with MC pregnancy in May so I'm feeling very positive this is a sticky one for me, yippie! So yes, wishingstar, you gotta remain positive and enjoy every minute!

So glad to have you girls for the next 9 months!


----------



## scrubgrub

I'm due July 4th right now Susan, so we're due at the same time-- but we'll see what the doc says. I am going to see the doc on Wednesday and they will do a blood test and scan. I m/c end of July so just a bit of a paranoid gal right now. Soaftsoap and I had been PMing as buddies, and she just got the news that her hCG levels are declining, so I'm very nervous that I'll end up in the same boat.

I live in California, so while I live 13 miles from my doc, it can be up to an hour in traffic :rofl: This will be my first baby, so I am very very excited. We won't be telling anyone till December though, so I can't talk to anyone about all of my crazy thoughts or emotions. 

I think we are all very lucky to be pregnant in the Winter through Spring, and not too far into July when it gets hot.


----------



## godivalocks

Oh, it will be hot here well before July. That has me terrified since I don't have a choice where I get to have it, and the place I will be having it is roasting in the middle of winter. :dohh:

My dad thinks I will have it late, since it's my first. He said all the women in the family were late.


----------



## loopylew

Can I join please? my EDD is about 10th July 08? 
Been ttc for 14months with 2 unsuccessful fertility appts. Im worried about the little bean sticking as ive been getting brown spotting since my :bfp:. Had nausea on and off , cramps and sore boobies, other than that not much x


----------



## wishingonastar

hey loopylew welcome! i'm pretty certain they say not to worry if you have brown spotting...and even a light proper bleed can be common for first few months especially around time witch is normally due 

yeah i'm with you scrubgrub, we're not telling anyone til dec and am also relieved baby will arrive just before it gets hot hot hot (though england got a heat wave in june a couple of years ago!!!) :wohoo:

poor you godivalocks! where are you based then with your hubby?


----------



## cerilou

Hi ladies

Can I join you please? I'm Ceri and I live in South Wales. I have an EDD of 10 July (the day after my dd birthday - didn't plan that too well did we!).

Feeling very cautious about this bean as I've had 2 mmc in the last 4 months around the 6 week mark so it's early days yet. But I told myself that I will enjoy this pregnancy no matter what - so plenty of PMA at the moment. I've been testing daily (complex given to me by the nightmare of a nurse at the EPAU who sneered when she took a pregnancy test before my scan for my 1st mmc and told me that it was a very faint line). The line is getting darker thankfully so feeling more positive about this one. 

As for symptoms, not really having many other than slight nausea in the morning, a little bit of fatigue and stitch like pains. I had terrible ms with my daughter but if it means this little bean will stick, bring it on!

Hope to get to know you girls better over the next 9 months!

:hug:


----------



## dawny690

I know I have only had a faint line so far but would really like to join you girls if I may? Im due 15th july x


----------



## Nutmeg

Hi Everyone.

I'm emma. I have two los already dd who is 4 and ds 2. Think i'm due 12th July with this one.

Look forward to chatting with you all


----------



## Lyns

Wow, I can't believe how many of us are due in the early part of July! 

No real nausea for me yet.....couple of waves of an icky feeling as hubby was cooking Thai Green curry for dinner last night, but over as soon as they started.....oh and what is with all the (sorry TMI) creamy mucus.......TONS of it!

And I have odd boobs! haha! One has gotten bigger than the other!:rofl:

Docs appointment for me tomorrow! I don;t think she'l bother with more tests at this point, as all seems to be going Ok, but I'll go and see her just incase, and to make sure I'm referred to a good fetal expert for the specialist scanning we'll need later on!


----------



## please08

Hey girls, my EDD is 9th July.............got Doc in the morning so let's see how that goes, On a huge high it's our first x


----------



## godivalocks

wishingonastar said:


> poor you godivalocks! where are you based then with your hubby?

Southeast U.S.

Gets hot and humid really early in the year, usually starting around April.


----------



## loopylew

ive been nauseous on and off, mainly around food time, usually just after although i felt sick all day Saturday, no actual sickness yet! I have my blood test booked for tom am to check levels etc, how long did it take you ladies to get your blood tests back?
Is it just me or has it not sunk in yet? i think its cos im so worried given our fertility problems and this spotting, which is still on and off.


----------



## Lyns

Haven't actually had bloods done....and don't know if i will get them done. Up to the doc tomorrw. Still peeing on sticks and they are getting really dark now! 

Bless her my 1yr old daughter was sick tonight....she's had a little cough with catarrh and brought her dinner back up, and this huge wave of nausea passed over me. She was stood there crying and I was telling myself "Not now Lyns, look after your child!" and just sort of forced it out of my mind. Its amazing how strong the will is when we need it!


----------



## godivalocks

I don't know if they are going to do a blood test, at least not for confirmation. They didn't even make me pee on another stick for it...apparently they have a lot of faith in the home pregnancy tests. I was expecting to be made to pee on a stick again. Instead, they just sent me straight to the ob/gyn.


----------



## scrubgrub

I test on Wednesday. Was worried like you loopy but, peeing on sticks and seeing it get darker has made me feel better. Ususally they can get results back within 1-2 days tho.

welcome all.


----------



## loopylew

ive peed on 5 sticks so far and the line is getting darker, last one i did was yesterday. I still take my temp in a morning as well just to "make sure", think its just reassurance for myself x I seem to be waking up about 5 in the morning feeling nauseous, i can tell the m/s will start soon and ill be spewing in the night!


----------



## wishingonastar

yep i too am still in the poas club! have just bought another ten tests from ebay so i can do one a week til i can start to see outward belly growth which will then reassure me!!!!


----------



## cerilou

I am testing too, every day. It's an obsession of mine ;-)

I'm wondering when I should make the appointment with my midwife. My sensible head says to wait til I'm passed the 6 week mark and my not so sensible head says to book an appointment for next week. 

:hug:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Due 8th July 2009, so was hoping to get a couple of pregnancy text/msn buddies. I also have a 9month old daughter


----------



## scrubgrub

the Doctor won't meet with me until the 8th week. But they said they would do a scan and blood work this week since I'm worrying about m/c as I just did in July. It's gonna cost me $40 to go in and do it, but for my sanity it's worth it.


----------



## wishingonastar

hey jazzy welcome :)
its mad how docs are different..some don't mind you going in straight away and others mind very much! yet the first thing people and pregnancy test instructions say is the minute you get bfp make a doctors appointment! i have mine friday so will see what's said...lol


----------



## Lyns

Well. I saw my doc today, and bless her she was really pleased for me!

She's referred me to an local Obstetric Consultant who will be responsible for ensuring we get the specialist scanning we need....goodness knows how far we will have to go for it though!

And i should see the midwife in a couple of weeks. Should be interesting....there are some midwives I'm not popular with round here, as I am a breastfeeding specialist and I have a/ succeeded in helping a lot of woman they haven't and b/ have turfed up a fair few incidents of innaccurate info having been given out. Still they shouldn't let it come in the way of their professionalism and I certainly shan't.

First scan somewhere between 9 and 12 weeks, although they don't do nuchal fold translucency on the NHS here, so we need to decide whether to go privately for that. What you think? I'm torn....on one hand I want the test as I like all safeguards, but on the other, I probably wouldn't be doing anything if there was any problem. Dunno...tough one.

Anyway...off to Gt Ormond St with my daughter in the morning....please keep your fingers crossed for us. See you all in a couple of days...I hope xx


----------



## JJF

Scrub-why doing early ultrasound? Not to sound negative but its not going to show ANYTHING but a sac, and this early its going to appear empty. So whats going to happen is they are going to say, yup, theres sac but no baby yet. Then your going to spend the next 3-4 weeks on pins and needles still till the 7-8 week when they can see baby real well. Not trying to be harsh, just feel like scan is WASTE cause it will honestly tell you NOTHING. Been there 3 times :)

Godiva-I'm in Georgia, I see your in the SE, what state? Seems to be a lot of military ladies in this group, how cool.

Loopy-I belive the bloods come back the next day. They are good at times but just like I mentioned to Scrub, they aren't the authority until you get to the 8 week scan mark-ish. The hcg levels can seem low but you really have a baby, etc. Or like me my levels were always high with my blighted ovums even though there was only an empty sac, so it look my body till 7 weeks to MC the last two times and 11 weeks the first MC. I'm sorry about the spotting, makes it so nerve wracking, I've got fingers crossed for you!!!!

Don't we all wish we had a crystal ball. Its sad that they can only offer bloods and early ultrasounds which sadly seem to feel like an option but sadly just leave us still on pins and needles. I'm hoping you all get great feedback from your docs. 

I am booked for my 8 week scan on Dec 5th-could go early but again, not always good to do cause they sometimes can't see things too early and I have MC at 7 weeks the last two times so in my mind if I get to week 8 that will be a milestone for me. Also, havnt throw up yet but had some times of sickness and that is GREAT, makes me happy,ha. Told my mom today, she is against me having more kids but it went better than I anticipate, not GOOD, dont get me wrong, but at least she didnt say awful, hurtful things so I"m feeling on cloud 9 today.

So glad to have you ladies during this time :)


----------



## scrubgrub

Well good night for politics here in the US. I am so curious to see what 2009 brings. 
Damnit. Geeze :( I didn't need to read that.
JJF I wasn't really expecting to see much. Hoping that maybe a fetal pole, but not too expectant. Just makes sure it's not ectopic.

Your ancedotial m/c stories on hCG worry me, as I m/c at 7 weeks. When I went in I was at 75 hCG, so my hope WAS that good strong numbers tomorrow would equal better chances. Grr :( not to be ungrateful, but I liked living in my blissful worry free bubble for the next 8 weeks. I'm telling myself that your experience was different, and I will be good if my numbers were so low at 7 weeks. Again all, please let me live in a happy bubble.


----------



## loopylew

the more i read the more i worry, i just want this sticky bean to stick!


----------



## godivalocks

The elections were a farce, just like always. I had this outcome predicted 2 years ago, it was just so obvious. The majority of people are so easily led around by the nose, it's disheartening.

Now I can't sleep because I am angry and depressed. About to bring a kid in a world where people are rapidly losing freedoms and celebrating it with every passing election.

So very, very depressing.


----------



## godivalocks

Finally got a little sleep, around the time it started turning light out.


----------



## scrubgrub

godiva, I was surprisingly not angry last night. Just kind of waiting to see what unfolds at this point. I think this is the first election where I've felt so indifferent.

I couldn't really sleep last night either. Kepth having dreams of people attacking my oh so tender BB's. Pregnancy nightmares.. hahaha


----------



## godivalocks

Well, at least I didn't have THAT, lol. Then again, dreaming would have required actual sleep, and I only got maybe an hour total before I just finally got out of bed.

I have my orientation (whatever that's supposed to consist of) later this afternoon, and I'm going to be dead tired. Wish I could :sleep:


----------



## godivalocks

Well, I guess I got blood drawn today. 5 vials of it, I hate needles.

Supposed to do a check for estimate of dates with an early ultrasound since we're not entirely certain.

Then, later, I'm to go get poked, prodded, and on the whole be made uncomfortable.


----------



## scrubgrub

So just got back from the doc as well. I couldn't watch as they drew the blood, but heard the gulp gulp gulp as they filled the vials. The receptionist messed up and scheduled the appt with the doc so I got the full work up today (instead of at 8 weeks). The doc is calling tomorrow with my hormone levels, and based on those will see if we should do a scan next week. As for the scan, I've got a minor subchronic bleed (which if I do start spotting I will feel better as I know where the blood is coming from) and the good news is there is a yolk sac inside the gestational sac. So all in all I feel good, and a little less moody than this morning :blush: She said I'm 5 weeks 3 days based on measurements, and the egg came from my left tube. So I guess "lefty" it is :rofl:


----------



## godivalocks

Congrats. Glad you got your peace of mind:).


----------



## loopylew

im waiting for my blood results, they said they were in yesterday but Dr hadn't had chance to look at them so will ring today for the actual results, fingers crossed !


----------



## wishingonastar

oh god i didn't realise they take loadsa blood at first appointment! i have mine this friday...eek!
how on earth did she know which tube it had come from??? that's awesome!
x


----------



## Malingo

Heya, Just thought Id say hello as I'm due on 15th july :)


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Welcome x


----------



## JJF

Scrub that all sounds great and Loopy good luck today with your results :)
Welcome Malingo :)


----------



## cerilou

wishingonastar said:


> oh god i didn't realise they take loadsa blood at first appointment! i have mine this friday...eek!
> how on earth did she know which tube it had come from??? that's awesome!
> x

Hi hun

I don't think they take bloods in this country until week 12. I could be wrong but that's what happened with my dd and 2nd pregnancy. I am literally counting down the days til I see my midwife!

:hug:


----------



## godivalocks

wishingonastar said:


> oh god i didn't realise they take loadsa blood at first appointment! i have mine this friday...eek!
> how on earth did she know which tube it had come from??? that's awesome!
> x

I think because they did they scan, I would imagine (but not certain) be able to tell by which side the little blob is on. That's just my guess.


----------



## godivalocks

cerilou said:


> wishingonastar said:
> 
> 
> oh god i didn't realise they take loadsa blood at first appointment! i have mine this friday...eek!
> how on earth did she know which tube it had come from??? that's awesome!
> x
> 
> Hi hun
> 
> I don't think they take bloods in this country until week 12. I could be wrong but that's what happened with my dd and 2nd pregnancy. I am literally counting down the days til I see my midwife!
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

I wasn't sure they would do mine, and I hate needles, so it wasn't pleasant for me. But it's done and over with (for now).

The first scan here isn't supposed to be until 12 weeks, but we're going to get to see it early in order to try and properly date it, since it's not a certainty. My hubby is excited about that, since he will miss the 12 week scan :(.

In fact, it will be this coming Monday, so it is very early. 

I'm hoping he will still be here for the heartbeat.


----------



## Saxogirl

Hello Ladies,

I got my BFP yesterday (last night) am still in shock to be honest!

Estimated Due date is 15th July!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations Saxogirl, I'm due 8th July


----------



## godivalocks

Congrats :)


----------



## LittlePickle

Woohoo! 'ello all!

Got my BFP a few days back... am due around 14th July!
kisses and pregnant hugs to all (but not too hard on account of the sore boobies! ;) )

LP
xox


----------



## godivalocks

Congrats, pickle, and I commiserate with the sore boobies.


----------



## scrubgrub

yay lots of new girls!! Welcome malingo, littlepickle.

They took bloods for me to check the hormone levels, and because they're doing the genetic testing to make sure my husband and I are not carriers for anything. I am glad I'm not of Jewish descent, as they said there were even more tests for them. I hate when they take my blood. But I think it's not something all docs normally do, it's just what my Dr does.


----------



## Saxogirl

LittlePickle said:


> Woohoo! 'ello all!
> 
> Got my BFP a few days back... am due around 14th July!
> kisses and pregnant hugs to all (but not too hard on account of the sore boobies! ;) )
> 
> LP
> xox

Lol!


So how many of you are telling people yet and how many are waiting to tell?


----------



## wishingonastar

godivalocks said:


> cerilou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishingonastar said:
> 
> 
> oh god i didn't realise they take loadsa blood at first appointment! i have mine this friday...eek!
> how on earth did she know which tube it had come from??? that's awesome!
> x
> 
> Hi hun
> 
> I don't think they take bloods in this country until week 12. I could be wrong but that's what happened with my dd and 2nd pregnancy. I am literally counting down the days til I see my midwife!
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't sure they would do mine, and I hate needles, so it wasn't pleasant for me. But it's done and over with (for now).
> 
> The first scan here isn't supposed to be until 12 weeks, but we're going to get to see it early in order to try and properly date it, since it's not a certainty. My hubby is excited about that, since he will miss the 12 week scan :(.
> 
> In fact, it will be this coming Monday, so it is very early.
> 
> I'm hoping he will still be here for the heartbeat.Click to expand...

i'm glad he'll at least see one scan before he has to go away...how long is he away for?


----------



## wishingonastar

woohoo welcome saxogirl :)
and in answer to your question, i've only told my sister and best friend so far as they also supported me during TTC...gonna wait til Christmas to tell everyone else as will be 12 weeks on about 28th dec :)

how about you?


----------



## csmummu

HELLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOO???? 

Well my little preggo buddies! i believe to be EDD on the 15th july Same as Saxo! :)

Still not feeling it yet but have been nausius but then i have a poorly sick baby too. 

Little about me.. im 25 and my hubby is 25 weve been TTC number 2 for 4 months and didnt think we were in with a chance this month we didnt have any sex at all after the day of a positive OPK so heres hoping another girl.... :D

Looking forward to meeting those of you i dont know! xxx


----------



## Saxogirl

Hi Guys!

I have told the only 2 people who knew we were TCC my best friend and (randomly) my next door neighbour, will tell OH's mum and maybe my sister but other's will have to wait til xmas!!!

Think it's starting to sink in a little now, I keep looking at my belly and finding it weird that so much is happening on the inside but it looks the same from the outside (well almost I am bloated like you've never seen - but I can cope with that if there's a good reason!!!)


----------



## csmummu

hehe my tummy is bloated (my belly button got shallow normally its so deep)

right now im so tired! oh the joys :D


----------



## wishingonastar

ooh...i just thought of an important question! does anyone know when you need to take your belly bar out? i don't wana leave it in to stretch but was thinking i could take it out at 12 week mark and still have enough time for it to heal...


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I'm so tired


----------



## Supermom

Hi Everyone,

I just found out earlier this week that we are expecting child #2. We have been ttc for 5 years and we are very very happy about this BFP. Has anyone here told family or friends yet?


----------



## wishingonastar

welcome and congratulations supermom :)
i have only told sister and best friend but waiting til christmas to tell everyone else. how about you? when's your EDD?
x


----------



## csmummu

oh wow 5 years congrats. 

Wishing ... i believe you can get pregnancy bars that bend with your growing bump i believe. i dont have mine done but perhaps something to look into. other than that i dont know sorry ... google?


----------



## wishingonastar

thanks csmummu...i was thinking of keeping it in with a stretchy bar but then just thought it'll look wierd so probably easier to take it out!!!


----------



## godivalocks

wishingonastar said:


> i'm glad he'll at least see one scan before he has to go away...how long is he away for?

1 year


----------



## scrubgrub

csmummu so you were trying for a girl then I would assume? Or just random chance?

Welcome, I love seeing people join every day! yay!

We are not telling a soul until we are 12 weeks, on Christmas Day. My sister lives with me, so I'm sure she guesses, but we won't tell her either. Don't want to jinx it :)


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

So far its only me, rich and u lot on here that know, going to tell my family and OH family once im 12weeks


----------



## cerilou

Only me and OH know at the moment. It's killing me, but I'm going to hang on until I have an early scan before telling our parents and close friends. We plan to tell everyone else after the 12 week scan.

:shhh:


----------



## wishingonastar

godivalocks said:


> wishingonastar said:
> 
> 
> i'm glad he'll at least see one scan before he has to go away...how long is he away for?
> 
> 1 yearClick to expand...

big hug :(
i know its not really any consolation, but at least you have us to try and help you pass the time and talk through your worries with x


----------



## Lanyloo

Hi everone,

Am I ok to join. My EDD is 12th July 09.

Having had a MMC in Jan this year, I'm very nervous this time round!

I've been having slight nausea for the last 3 days, I'm really tired, have really bad back ache and stomach cramps!

I've got my first Midwife app on 17th Nov. Last time I was pregnant I had my blood taken at the booking in app when I was about 9-10 weeks.


----------



## wishingonastar

hey lanyloo...we're at same stage but my EDD is 13th so one day later than you! i have docs appointment this afternoon to register the pregnancy but have also got a back up topic to discuss in case he says i should be talking straight to midwifes! lol

hope you have a sticky bean this time and i appreciate it must be so worrying, but just try to enjoy it where you can
x


----------



## Saxogirl

Wishingonstar, yeah you can get flesh coloured sort of plastic bendy bars you can put in in you don't want hole to close up :)

Hello to the new people!!!


----------



## csmummu

im going to registar with my midwife today... so excited!


----------



## LittlePickle

Hello all!

well, cramping has settled down a bit, the 'tips of my nips' are hurting but that's all on the boobie front.. apart from the fact they are fuller than they were.

So excited abut telling my parents on Sunday... god, they really are in for a shock! :D

kisses and BIG hugs to all!
LP
xox


----------



## Saxogirl

wishingonastar said:


> hey lanyloo...we're at same stage but my EDD is 13th so one day later than you! i have docs appointment this afternoon to register the pregnancy but have also got a back up topic to discuss in case he says i should be talking straight to midwifes! lol
> 
> hope you have a sticky bean this time and i appreciate it must be so worrying, but just try to enjoy it where you can
> x

Lol I have been thinking that - what do I do if I get to the Doc and he's like "so, what you telling me for....?" lol like the sound of your idea - have a back up question/problem haha!


----------



## csmummu

when i went to book in today the receptionist and anyone else there didnt know when i had to be seen *rolls eyes* so they gave the the number to ring up next thursday!! 

then the receptionist asked if i had had it confirmed by the dr ... i looked at her as if she was mental! then she asked someone and they said no it doesnt matter only a home test will do the drs will do it if you beg them but not as routine! i could have done her job! Still im cool and calm it didnt bother me bless her for trying! LOL


----------



## scrubgrub

yeah my receptionist was clueless. At first they just had me testing to see if I was preggers, then they were doing the full 8 week work up. So my first appointment 5week ended up being my 8 week appointment.

Per the doc last night, I have my second scan next week weds at 10am. I am SOOOO hoping for a heartbeat, but will settle for just seeing the lil bean.


----------



## csmummu

hehe its amazing what they dont know! 

I hope you have a lovely scan :D i will be happy with a date LAMO


----------



## loopylew

Wow so many new girlies since i last came on, welcome to you all x
Got blood results yesterday and hsg was 1083 on Tues which was 20dpo, think this is in the normal realms, fingers crossed. been feeling nauseous on and off and was sick in my mouth this morning, yuck!! not enough to actually be sick but i can feel its coming!
We've told our parents, DH's sister and ive told one work colleague who is also a best friend, not gonna tell work properly til Xmas, we're 12 weeks on Xmas day.


----------



## loopylew

Oh i forgot, midwife appt on 26th Nov, ages off yet!


----------



## Saxogirl

Hey!

Csmummu - know what you're saying about the BLOAT - my OH asked if I had put on weight already (luckily for him he was out of striking range lol)

wishingonastar - how did the doc's go?

Loopylew - that must have been lovely for you :) - have you actually been full on sick yet? 

I am finding brushing my teeth is making me gag, I think that will be my first puke!!! in the middle of the brushing - gross! 

I have a rookie question now - at what point do you get your first scan?


----------



## NikiJJones

Ladies: do you mind if I squeeze on in here? My EDD is July 15th and I got my :bfp: Bonfire Night. Spookily: exactly the same dates as Saxogirl!!!
:hug: to all of you and all your little beans!!


----------



## csmummu

Saxo - it really depends on where you are in the uk.. with my DD i only got 1 scan at 20 weeks that was after a missed m/c too where baby died at less than 6 weeks but i only found out at 13 weeks when i went for a dating scan. really do like you to get on with it here. there are pros and cons to it.


----------



## wishingonastar

loopylew said:


> Wow so many new girlies since i last came on, welcome to you all x
> Got blood results yesterday and hsg was 1083 on Tues which was 20dpo, think this is in the normal realms, fingers crossed. been feeling nauseous on and off and was sick in my mouth this morning, yuck!! not enough to actually be sick but i can feel its coming!
> We've told our parents, DH's sister and ive told one work colleague who is also a best friend, not gonna tell work properly til Xmas, we're 12 weeks on Xmas day.

hey chick, if you look on www.peeonastick.com it gives you the details on hcg levels at the different stages (go to pregnancy test faq's then it's question 21)

my midwife appointment is not til 2nd dec as an earlier one clashed with work so i'm envious you get one a whole week sooner!!! x


----------



## wishingonastar

welcome niki!

and in answer to saxo's question (i posted in my journal but will put it here in case anyone else was wondering):
doc was really helpful and wrote me prescription for 400mg of folic acid in case the vitamins i'm taking didn't have enough as he said its really essential in first trimester. also gave me a bounty pregnancy info pack -with more info than a library!!! oh and vouchers for free stuff! :)
he said a doctor should never turn someone away and refer straight to midwife as they should know of pregnancy for your notes in case of prescriptions and stuff so he was surprised other docs have been short about it all!
he also arranged for letters to go to midwife and to arrange scan and i'm booked in for midwife now and lastly he explained i'll have scan at 12 weeks to measure and check for heartbeat, position and number of beans (ok so he didn't say the word beans! lol) then second scan at 21 weeks to check for anomalies, such as cleft palette or heart problems

hope this is helpful info for those who haven't seen doc yet or for those who's doc was an idiot and turned them away!!!


----------



## csmummu

Thanks wishing!

Ive jusy been sick :happydance: dont ya just love it! all i could think about was telling you gals i had MS :D LOL and i had a lovely chineese for dinner!


----------



## Saxogirl

Csmummu - lol :rofl: you seem so pleased! Wonder how long that's gonna last haha!

Hey Niki, How are you today???

Thanks for the info on scans etc - haven't rung my doc's yet but will do first thing on monday and get that appointment booked in!!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I had quite a few scans with my first 7,9,11,13,18,20,34 weeks that I got pictures from, plus 24, 27,31, 37 that I didn't get pictures from


----------



## wishingonastar

ok...in line with csmummu's joy...i'd like to to add i'm over the moon to be able to say my nipples became sore as of yesterday...again wonder how long i'll be pleased about that! lol :rofl:

does anyone know if you have to pay for scan pictures and if so how much, as in my pregnancy book it says you do...!


----------



## Lyns

In my last pregnancy scans, you didn't pay for pictiures per se, but they asked for a contribution in a box, as they wouldn't be able to continue to give out free photo's for ever if they didn't get some funds in to help.....suppose it amounts to the saem thing.

We put in £5 each time. for each pic.


----------



## wishingonastar

ah i see thanks for that...i shall make sure i take some money then!!!


----------



## NikiJJones

csmummu: Yay for MS!!!! I am so pleased when I feel sick! 

Wishing: glad your docs appointment was so successful. I am going to go first thing Monday morning and get an appointment with any luck. I don't think they will tell me to go away this time, considering that I lost last PG. I want to ask them about early scans too.

Lyns: how is your daughter? Been thinking about you and keeping FX.

Saxo: looks like we'll be both be getting our first docs appointment on Monday, as well as the +HPT and the EDD!!! I am sure we are going to end up giving birth on the same day!!! :rofl: :rofl: rofl:


----------



## wishingonastar

good luck for monday niki! x


----------



## Lanyloo

Hi everyone,

Well I've got my first Midwife app on 17th Nov when i'll be 6 weeks. I've also booked a private scan for 11th Dec when I'll be 9+4, I'm too scared to go before then incase baby is a slow grower! 

My Mum is a Midwife so she has a Doppler and I'm hoping she tries it out on me when I go out to see them at Xmas, I'll only be 11 weeks (if I get that far) so maybe a bit early.

I'm hoping to get my 12 week NHS scan before Xmas so I can relax.

I've had a bit of nausea all week this week and last night I was shattered and had 11 hours sleep! My boobs aren't that sore, just my nips when I ping them!

Wishingonastar, I can't work out how were the same in weeks but different due dates? Have i got mine wrong??

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## csmummu

lanyloo i love the fact your mum is a midwife! so unfair!

Saxo - Ive decided im going to try and not bitch about being pregnant because its something i actually wanted! :) the thing was we were looking at a random baby name generator... our sir name is Brown and ive picked out a few names i like but they wouldnt go at all... Charlie Brown - cartoon character. James Brown - Jaz singer? Hazle Brown (2 colours lol) and well the name hazle brown came up and i spat my drink out over the laptop and then started laughing .. then i was peeing a little LOL. then went to the loo propperly and well something make me sick luckly i had finished peeing so i was able to be sick in the loo! LAMO sorry bit random LOL 

Im off to spend the day with my parents lets hope im not sick!


----------



## csmummu

oh and scan pics where we are we can buy a token from a machine for £2 (this was 4 years ago!) and we give it to the person scanning and we got 3 pictures for our £2. (although we brought 2 token expecting to only get 1 picture LOL ) we could have got a refund but were so estatic so see out little girl :D


----------



## Lyns

Niki, thanks for thinking if us hunny :hugs:....she is fine! We had a completely clear scan and the rest of the tests have come back normal, so we can rest easy for another 3 months! We have bascially 1 year to do and then they consider her low risk again.

Hubby is saying he'll do the next few scans on his own, save me the travel and worry when pg, but I think I'd worry more if I didn't go!

So now I can get on and enjoy my little bean....who appears at the moment to have been christened 'marmaduke'....not sure why really! :confused:


----------



## NikiJJones

One of our cats in called Marmaduke! He's such a cutie!! It was DH's "stage name" during his shortlived (but fun) music career in the 90s!!! 
So glad that the results were all good with your daughter. It must be a huge relief.
:hugs:


----------



## wishingonastar

ha ha csmummu! you're hilarious!!!! definately tmi but you are one funny bean!!!

hey lanyloo - i think its cos our cycles must be different lengths (my last AF was 2.10.08 and last months cycle was 32 days so i put that in as the length this time. if i put in a 28 or 30 day cycle i get an earlier due date by up to 4 days!


----------



## wishingonastar

ha ha i just said about your post to my OH lyns and he thought you meant you were calling you bean Marmaduke when it's born...he's not always the brightest lightbulb in the room! lol
we're referring to ours as peanut at the mo!

glad your little girl is doing well...i truly hope it stays positive, which from the sounds of it, it will x x


----------



## Lanyloo

That must be it then. My last AF was 3rd Oct and it was a 30 day cycle. Was confused for a while!


----------



## Lyns

wishingonastar said:


> we're referring to ours as peanut at the mo!

We called our last one Peanut, until we found out it was a girl and then she became Little Miss P!


----------



## Saxogirl

csmummu said:


> lanyloo i love the fact your mum is a midwife! so unfair!
> 
> Saxo - Ive decided im going to try and not bitch about being pregnant because its something i actually wanted! :) the thing was we were looking at a random baby name generator... our sir name is Brown and ive picked out a few names i like but they wouldnt go at all... Charlie Brown - cartoon character. James Brown - Jaz singer? Hazle Brown (2 colours lol) and well the name hazle brown came up and i spat my drink out over the laptop and then started laughing .. then i was peeing a little LOL. then went to the loo propperly and well something make me sick luckly i had finished peeing so i was able to be sick in the loo! LAMO sorry bit random LOL
> 
> Im off to spend the day with my parents lets hope im not sick!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

You paint quite a picture!! - I don't mean to laugh, but am sure you'll get your own back soon enough :D
Good luck with finding a name then!!

I have decided I have to tell parents for 2 reasons; 1 they always try and get us drunk when we see them and 2 is def gonna be one of those sicky pregnancies and think they'll work it out on their own!!
:hug:


----------



## scrubgrub

So looks like lanyloo and csmummu have really started to feel the m/s. I'm just off food, and not too hungry. I hope I don't get SICK. I know I need to eat regular small meals to keep indigestion and m/s away.So the Q: 
What sounds good to eat for you? What are good small snack foods you keep (or will be keeping) on hand?


----------



## wishingonastar

chocolate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and tesco's bacon flavour crisps...exact copy of frazzles and taste lush :)


----------



## loopylew

ive not been sick yet but feel it on and off, what a funny situation, to actually look forward to being sick, i keep randomly touching my boobs/nipples to check they're still sore as well, wish a bump would hurry up, doesn't feel real at the moment.


----------



## NikiJJones

I've just broken the world record for boob prodding today I think, Looplew. :rofl: :rofl: Mine aren't as sore today, but that might be because it's the weekend and I've not really done very much to get them jiggling about!
My nausea also seems to have gone on hols today. I'm hoping that's not a bad sign.
I'm getting impatient for a bump too!!!
On the snack one: oatcakes are meant to be really good for staving off MS and cravings. I love them (though I know they're not everyone's cup of tea). Sainsburys own Highland ones are the yummiest! The oats are good at keeping your blood sugar level and the fact they are wheat-free is good for digestion. Ha! I sound like I'm advertising them. Maybe Sainsburys should pay me!!! I'll be carrying on snacking on them.


----------



## Lyns

I'm a bit of an eggy custard tart fiend at the moment! That seems to be staving off the MS...and I kid myself that they're not actually that fattening as they are mainly egg!

Last time I was so sick I was diagnosed with Hyperemisis...yuck! I was actually hospitalised twice as I couldn't keep water down and kept getting dehydrated! Please not that again!


----------



## kittiekat

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to say hello and ask if they put my dates back can I join you guys? I went for an early scan yesterday and they saw two sacs, one with a fetal pole and one without. They are not sure how this is going to go but I am crossing my fingers that everything is going well. The problem appears to be that I am suppose to be 6+6 but was measuring along the lines of 5 weeks. So if they change my dates then I will be a july mummy!!


----------



## NikiJJones

Hi, welcome kittiekat. I hope your LO(s?) are going to be OK. FX for you. Would be exciting if it turned out to be twins. Will you be having another scan soon to check everything is OK?


----------



## wishingonastar

welcome kittiekat...hope it all is ok x


----------



## eeyoresbird

Hey ladies

Im claire and due, although still to be confirmed by the docs, on 15th July so just and only just fit in with the group criteria ha ha!!

This is our first and although we are very excited we are also very scared. We had sex for the first time today since finding out we were pregnant and afterwards I had a brown discharge and a little cramp. I wiped straight away and the discharge was gone and the cramp went after about 30 mins but I still convinced myself that something terrible has happened. I read alot of posts which stated this is perfectly normal but Im soooooo paranoid, like everyone we want this so badly !!!

Sorry to bring the mood down I am sure we will all be great pregnancy buddies and enjoy a happy and healthy nine months together

:hug::hug:


----------



## NikiJJones

Hi eeyoresbird,
I think the worrying is inevitable. I'm afraid I've told DH no sex till 2nd Tri as I'm so paranoid, but I think he's quite pleased after all the BDing I've been forcing him to do month after month! :rofl:
I gather brown discharge can be quite common, and I've had a lot of cramping, so try not to worry.
I'm also due 15th July, and so's Saxo. We both got :bfp:s on Bonfire Night. When did you get yours?


----------



## csmummu

Hello me again  

Welcome kittiekat i hope both little beans are giving you a hell of a time when they are both in the terrible twos :D fingers crossed for you. 

Eeyores bird - welcome! i dont wanna scare you but when i was pregnant with DD (now 3) i had this too hubby decided on no sex for 9 months LOL he was very good about it hes done the same again this time so im on a sex ban. the fourplay was still aloud... :D

lol there i go again. i also have a discharge every 4 weeks like my body was trying to have a period went to the EPFU though and got a scan every month LOL stopped after 3 months lol.

our bean doesnt have a nick name yet :( Caitlin was called spawn LOL and after she was born she was called "it" or "the baby" could not get used to calling her by name.

Lyns i hope you dont have it to bad this time around! more custard tarts needed


----------



## Lyns

csmummu said:


> Lyns i hope you dont have it to bad this time around! more custard tarts needed

Bring em on! :rofl:

Hi Kittiekat....you'll be welcome to join us hunny! Fingers crossed that everything is OK....twins would be double the blessing! I guess that would be how you got an early BFP then if you aren't as far along asyou thought...higher HCG levels sooner with twins!


----------



## NikiJJones

Sorry ladies, but I've been really anal here and done us a nice list of our EDDs. Spot the teacher with nothing better to do on a Saturday!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
There's a few of you haven't said a date (or I've been thick and missed them!!)
Can you let me know and I'll fill them in?
JJF: is there some way we can post this into the front of the thread? (Sorry I sound like a right bossy cow!!! What will I be like when I'm on maternity leave? I'll be trying to organise my LO and taking registers of the teddy bears! I clearly need a good long break from teaching!)
*EDDs*
JJF&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;
Lyns&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...9th July
Wishingonastar&#8230;&#8230;13th July
Godivalocks&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
Susan_1981&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.4th July
Porkypig&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
Srubgrub&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.4th July
Loopylew&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.10th July
Cerilou&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;10th July
Dawny690&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.15th July
Nutmeg&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.12th July
Please08&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..9th July
Jazzy&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;..8th July
Malingo&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;.&#8230;..15th July
LIttlePickle&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;.14th July
Csmummu&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.15th July
Supermom&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.7th July
Lanyloo&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.12th July
Kittekat&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
Eeyoresbird&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;15th July
NikiJJones&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..15th July
Saxogirl..............15th July
Orange-Sox........14th July
KandKsmama.......15th July
Porkypig.............12th July
Divinity...............1st July


----------



## Lyns

Best thing is for JJF to just copy and paste, and then click edit on her original post and stick it in there too!


----------



## eeyoresbird

Thanks all of u. BF is away for a week this week so at least we wont be bDing however dont think either of us could cope with a 9 month ban :rofl::rofl::rofl:

No discharge since or cramping so hopefully everything is fine. I dont want to wrap myself in cotton wool but I really am scared of doing anything, not healthy I no but i am sure I will get used to it xxx


----------



## csmummu

eeyore - make sure your taking your folic acid and avoid the stuff they say to avoid its all you can do :)

Niki - Im slightly dissapointed that the list isnt in date order or even alphabetical order :rofl: nice of you to do a list and LAMO at taking register of the teddies! what age do you teach?


----------



## NikiJJones

Do you know, I nearly rearranged it in date order!!!!:rofl:! It is just in the order that people joined the thred though. Apart from me, who I forgot and added on the end!
I teach 7-13 year olds. I'd love to teach infants though, but we don't have an infant dept at my school. I'm always dropping hints to the head to open one, and I'd run it for him.


----------



## orange-sox

ooooo I just fit in, 14th July! :happydance:

How are we all? xxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Hi Orangesox. I added you to my list. Congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Lyns

Eeek...had a scare tonight. My daughter wanted to come into the shower with me....she just loves showers, so I bent down to lift her in and there was a very definite twinge, in the wrong kind of place. Really low and deep. And it hurt then on and off for about 20 minutes, with a sort of pulsing ache.

Then about an hour or so later, I went to the loo and wiped and there was a little brownish streak. I have never spotted at all up to now, in either pregnancy.

Have spent the last hour googling all about lifting in pregnancy, and most places seem to suggest it will have been a little warning that I was straining slightly but hopefully (please please please) there shouldn't be any real damage...I just need to not repeat it.

It's really hard though when you have a child already....how can you stop lifting them altogether. I guess its just down to the way you lift them.

What about you guys....have you felt anything like this....please do tell me if you think I've done something. I don't want to panic but I don't want to ignore it if I have?


----------



## KandKsMama

Pssst can I join you all? I got my BFP today (well a stronger one than the last ones) based on O and last AF I would be due around 7/15-7/17 but most likely will go last week of June or first week of July. JJF, you must have rubbed off on me! We are over the moon. I am still spotting and have been for the last 5-6 days and really nervous. I plan to test again in a few days just to be certain!


----------



## wishingonastar

hey lyns, a little brown spotting is fine and even a light red bleed is ok so don't worry...does sound to me like you should just take it as a warning not to do it again...i know its hard but i guess either pick her up always by bending at knees (like they bang on about for health and safety training!) or don't pick her up and just shower her with cuddles, especially if you're sitting, she won't notice the difference!

i was reading in my pregnancy info stuff that during pregnancy it softens your ligaments making you more susceptible to injury which is one of the main reasons they say not to lift heavy stuff...

niki - you will so be taking registers of the bears...ha ha!!!! mind you i'll probably take to having proper conversations with my cats if its any consolation! :rofl:


----------



## NikiJJones

I already have full conversations with the cats!
Lyns: hope you are OK now. That must have been scary! I know spotting is very common, but I will go nuts if I get any! :hugs:
KandKsmama: welcome: I'll add you to the list.


----------



## KandKsMama

Thanks a ton. I forgot to add a little about myself. My name is Karine and I am 26, married since Sept. 11th this year to my perfect match Richie (also 26). We have two beautiful daughters together, Khloe almost 22 months and Keira almost 9 months. I also have a 5 y/o step daughter Arianna who we get every couple of weeks for the weekend. DH is super excited already, but I wont be until the spotting stops, BFPs get darker or I see my dr.


----------



## Saxogirl

Afternoon people!!!!

Niki - I think you forgot me on your list.... :(

Lyns - Hope you are ok now, must be hard worrying about lifting DD etc, as wishing says have to have lots of sitting down cuddles and lift from the knees! :hugs:

KandSMama - woohoo congrats - we had a successful TCC cycle buddy thread didn't we!!! - Did you have same spotting with previous Pg's?

Niki - "here miss - sorry I'm late I overslept!" :rofl:


----------



## NikiJJones

Sorry Saxo: I also forgot me when I originally did it too!!! :dohh: :dohh: Anyone else I missed??


----------



## NikiJJones

WOW! Will you look at all those 15th July EDDs!!!!
7 of us!!! What was going on round October 22nd????
:blush:


----------



## KandKsMama

I dont remember it, but DH said he remembers me spotting with Keira...


----------



## porkypig

HI all, my EDD is 12th July xxx How is everyone feeling? xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Hello: I'll add you to the list.
:hug:


----------



## Lyns

porkypig said:


> How is everyone feeling? xx

Sick....great isn't it! :rofl:


----------



## scrubgrub

Lyns I am sure you're ok. Especially as the pain has gone, but definitely scary. I hope you feel better today.

Eyeore4bird- I always spotted a bit with BDing. We're waiting to hear the heartbeat this time till BDing.

Wow! Welcome all you new girls.

Oatcakes sound DELICIOUS- gonna have to find them here in the US.

Went out this weekend, and nearly killed my friends wife (5 months) preggers. She was whining about dinner (didn't want the pizza we were ordering) but didn't want to leave the pool-so she whined about that. Then she dragged us to Taco Bell. Of course by this time I'm so nauseas that I'm about to hurl and the smell in Taco Bell nearly knocked me down. I went next door to McDonalds and got a snack size fruit and yogurt parfait(really good BTW). I feel bad as I'm sure she feels just as bad as I do, but I was SO IRRITATED at the time.


----------



## eeyoresbird

NikiJJones said:


> WOW! Will you look at all those 15th July EDDs!!!!
> 7 of us!!! What was going on round October 22nd????
> :blush:

Seem to remember it being a particularly rubbish night on the tele ha ha :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## wishingonastar

i feel left out...my babys the odd one out :(
:rofl:


----------



## wishingonastar

girlies...you have so gotta check out the ikea website!!! i'm on the baby section at the mo and sorted it into price order so lowest first and am just oohing and ahhing at all the cute toys and everything! i'm definately doing a trip there!!!


----------



## Saxogirl

Lyns said:


> porkypig said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone feeling? xx
> 
> Sick....great isn't it! :rofl:Click to expand...

Not sick but tired.....:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:

Thats ok niki I'll forgive you lol!! :hugs:

Hi porkypig, are you having a good weekend?

wishingonastar - you're a research genius!

KandKsMama - Hope it stops soon, if you did get it with others then hopefully nothing to worry about Fx xxxx


----------



## NikiJJones

eeyoresbird said:


> NikiJJones said:
> 
> 
> WOW! Will you look at all those 15th July EDDs!!!!
> 7 of us!!! What was going on round October 22nd????
> :blush:
> 
> Seem to remember it being a particularly rubbish night on the tele ha ha :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: xxClick to expand...

The hilarious thing is that we BDed after DH got in from work. Then I went out clubbing with mates in London as it was school hols. Danced like mad all night and then felt OV at about 1am. We also BDed day after, but I reckon it was the clubbing which got the :spermy:s to do their thing!!! I was sure I'd stuffed my chances by dancing all night after the important BD!


----------



## eeyoresbird

Woo hoo, spermies with Rhythm ur bubs is gonna be a dance champ !!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## porkypig

Hey Saxogirl, my weekends been good thanks and you? We told our parents the good news, pheww what a relief!! Feels so surreal cos i feel fine and obviously too early to show so it was really weird but lovely!! Just gotta pray for positive things now xxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Wish I could tell my Mum and Dad. They are too far away and I won't see them till New year. I want to tell them NOW!


----------



## wishingonastar

god if i told my parents now i'd have a pants reaction from my mum cos we're not getting along at the mo and my dad would express congratulations then throw in lots of negative comments about what a shame i hadn't waited a bit longer so i could progress career...blah bah blah! i was gonna wait til career firmly established but then some changes happened in the job front and it made me realise if you feel ready you have to do it else you could put it off forever or something could happen like developing cervical cancer and then you'd wish you'd done it when you were ready! 

sorry for the rant...!!!


----------



## eeyoresbird

I really want to tell my mum too but OH parents are on holiday so have to wait and he also wants to wait until after the 12 week scan. We have just announced were getting married and our families are really happy but they have no idea that we wanted our own little bridesmaid or page boy to be with us (not getting wed until Aug 2010) think they will be shocked but happy, at least I hope so !! x


----------



## NikiJJones

Sorry to hear that. I hope they are happy for you when you do tell them. I friend of mine said that there is never a "right time" to get PG with careers and money and stuff, but all works out just fine when LO arrives.
:hugs:


----------



## wishingonastar

yeah defo niki...think if people used finances as a dictator of whether or not to ttc they'd never have kids!


----------



## KandKsMama

Well still spotting, but have been really nauseous all day and my cramping isn't as bad. I also am starving but when I look at food I lose my appetite.


----------



## Divinity

Hey Everyone I am new to this Site and just found OUt I am Prego after TTC desperately for 3 1/2 years and mild TTC for aprox 1 1/2 befor those 3 1/2 years so thats almost 5 years of trying I am sooo Excited to have Finnaly gotten My BFP funny thing IS My EDD Is July 1st wich also happens to be my birthday so I am keepoing my fingers crossed that I will be able to have my Little one here to make the Greatest Birthday present of my LIfe!!! I am still Very Nervous have been having a few Issues that the Doctors tell me are normal but I am a worrier and Praying that everything will work out and that I will soon have the greatest Blessing I could ever recieve (A child) Biy or girl doesnt not matter to me at all although DH Is leaning more towards a boy (of course ahahaha) He wants a SOn First and then A Daughter (HE says its cuz he wants to be able to have a protective Son over a lillte sis first) I keep telling hey I was born first aND i KEEP TRYING TO TELL HIM THAT YOU CAN HAVE A PROTECTIVE BIG SISTER FIRST :) i AM JUST SO EXCITED!!! Hope to get to know you all well


----------



## Nattyplus2

k&k, hope you are ok and not worrying to much.. sending u lots of good vibes and sticky dust xxx

my mum was horrifed the first time i told her we were having our third, but having lost 2 she now realises i REALLY want this baby, and was dead chuffed when i told her fireworks night!


----------



## csmummu

hello all.

i have a banging headache so just popping in to say hi 

Lyns today i over did it carrying shopping and cooking dinner and i felt a little pull my tummy and its like you need to take it easy! 

K&K welcome and congrats so thats 3 under 3 now eh :) 

We have massive wind storms now (sea side town) feels like our front window is going to blow in!! mental!

oh i did a face pack this evening made me feel 100 $ :) reccomend some pampering time while things are quiet :) xxxx


----------



## Divinity

Hope your headache goes away soon CSMummu!!!


----------



## JJF

Hey girls, I posted the list from Niki which I think might have been the original list, but we can get it all sorted out, its now at the top of post #1, good idea Nikki, thanks a ton. I think we should sort it by dates, that might make it easier or maybe by name?

Questions for you ladies-Do you think I should close the buddies? There's about 20 or more of us on here and I'm already feeling like its hard to keep everyone straight. Is there anyone your waiting on to join us that just got their bfp's? If not, lets vote to close, haha.

Next Question-do you all think maybe we could add our first names to the EDD list or is it better to stick with our 'screen names'? I find it harder to remember how many U's are in CSMUMMUMUMUMUUUUUUUUUU's name (hehe max) and eyore, I'm not sure I'll remember that one, just teasing! Wanna vote on that one?

KandK-spotting is normal but I can totally understand. I don't typically spot until 7 weeks then MC, but I find myself each time I wipe at the loo, looking down at the paper and holding my breath :(

Lyns-so sorry about the pop, been there before. I was about 9 weeks with second baby and heard/felt the pop and then an hour later started gushing blood. I of course thought it was MC #3, but to my suprise ran right in for a scan and baby was great, so it was just some tear maybe or some bleed from somewhere else, SIL had same thing. I carried my first during my whole 2nd pregnancy. I know its a concern and I totally think about it too but we all know there are those times you HAVE to pick up the child, just do it when you have to and when there are easy ways around it, definitly try not too. I hope all is well, saying a prayer for you now. 

Okay, so on this whole sex while prego topic, I think my OH might move out if I said no sex, hahahaha, just teasing (I think) I never had a problem with my pregancies with the sex/sperm. I've heard it can bring on labor later in the pregnancy and I TRIED IT OVER AND OVER to get my babies out in the end and it didn't work, hahaha, so I'm honestly thinking it makes no difference. However, with that said, I guess I read on here that sometimes sperm can 'upset the environment' in the early stages of implantation, thats what my hubby says I read to him, I have no recolection of that, so we aren't having sex until my 8 week scan, so who really knows, right girls. I had something I was just about to say that was something I wanted to write but nope, my prego brain just sucked it up and ate it, I have no idea now, oh well.

Welcome to all the new ladies. Natty, you and I have a similar story with our mums and trying for baby #3 and MC mixed in there!


----------



## JJF

one more question, where do I get a prego ticker?


----------



## cerilou

You can get a ticker at lilypie or baby-gaga.com 

Just copy the URL address and put it into your signature. That should do it.

How are we all doing this Monday morning ladies? I'm still watching my symptoms closely as I convinced myself I didn't have any anymore. But HPT came up nice and dark so that has calmed me for now! I have mw appointment on Wednesday and am so looking forward to that. We are going to the Christmas light switch on that night and my dd will go mad when she sees the CBeebies there! I can't believe the lights are being switched on mid November!

Ceri
xx


----------



## stressederic

Can I come in before you shut up shop

I got my :bfp: Oct 31st 

Had mmc sept 4 had ERPC @ 9 weeks 

am feeling stressed out don't want same to happen again!

My due date july 11th 2009


----------



## LittlePickle

ello! sorry I haven't been about much... told the folks at the weekend whilst we were away in Scotland.

We went for a nice drive yesterday morning and got mum and dad alone... we said 'we have a present for you' and handed them a little box.
they opened the box and inside was a pair of white booties and a positive pregnancy test.

They looked at the boots, looked at us (we said nothing), they looked at the boots again, then each other, then us then they started crying! awww... they were SO lovely.

So we're happy and excited now.
Haven't been to the doctor's yet. Will go tomorrow or Wednesday hopefully and I'll lt you know how I get on.

Oh and BTW, until I have a scan, I'm due roughly 14th July 2009.

big lovely hugs on a cold rainy Monday!
xoxox


----------



## NikiJJones

Hello everyone. Glad the list is OK JJF.
I've had a mixed bag of a day. Slept badly, but then when I got up for loo in the early hours I had no sore boobs and no nausea and no nothing, so I did 2 tests and they both were nice dark :bfp:s.
Brandishing them firmly in hand I went off to my GPs appointment. He really got me down though. I mentioned to him the total disappearance of symptoms and he was concerned as that was the first sign of my MC last time. He sent me off for hCG bloods to be done, and was talking to me a bit like I'd already lost my beanie. I then got a call from my Gyny when I got in, as I was supposed to have a Lap and Dye tomorrow to see why I was finding it so hard to get PG. Gyny was also concerned about me losing symptoms like last time!!! So by this stage I was in a real state!! Rang my Mum and spilled the beans and had a good weep over the phone.
Anyway: the gyny nurse, who is so, so nice, just rang me up and she's been into the system for my blood results already. My hCG this morning was 1894, which from looking on Sarah's link, looks quite high. I don't think it got that high last PG at all. She said I need to have it repeated in 48 hours and if it has doubled, then all is OK.
So I am a right bag of nerves now!!!! All symptoms gone, which is scary, but hCG seems high, so I don't know what to think!!!!
Sorry, but I'm going to be lazy and paste this into some other posts!!


----------



## NikiJJones

LittlePickle: I love the way you told your Mum and Dad!!! I was going to do something like that. Too late: I blubbed it all out on phone to my Mum today!! :dohh: I am so, so weepy today!!!


----------



## scrubgrub

NikiJJones hope all of the bloodwork comes back well!

I go in for the second scan Weds, so they'll tell me if the subchronic hemmorage has healed, and hopefully hear a heartbeat or see a fetal pole or something.

JJF- I think names are nice-- although my real name's a doozy, so you can put me down as KC :)

Was in church yesterday and kept having these random hiccups (they were really burbs that sounded like hiccups, and that I couldn't control them) and everyone would turn and smile. It was awful, but at least the sickness is setting in well :rofl: and the BB's are still tender.


----------



## KandKsMama

Aww that is so sweet Pickle!!!
JJF I think first names is awesome, I hate tossing out screen names.

As for me still spotting, cramping is almost gone and the spotting is brownish pink and not pink like it has been. I wish I could get excited, I am too afraid to call the doctor still.


----------



## NikiJJones

JJF: yes: first names fine. Mine's Niki (not hard to guess!)
I get paranoid someone I know will find me on here as my username is too similar to real name. No imagination obviously the day I joined!


----------



## Divinity

Hey Everyone I'm really Di if you would rather use that well Diana (But im only called that when I'm in trouble with My Husband Or My mom when I was a little girl haha) Im so glad to be here with you all :) And Niki I really hope that everything works out perfect for you with the blood work


----------



## eeyoresbird

Hi I am really claire if u would prefer, just a HUGE eeyore fan !!! xx


----------



## loopylew

Helo girls i've had a awful 24hours. I started bleeding yesterday about 4pm, bright red blood, not a massive amount but it got worse. We went to hosp and they booked me for a scan at the Early Pregnancy Unit today. The bleeding lasted for about 2and half hours then was only there when i wiped. Its been brown all day and has just stopped. Scan showed a yolk sac and little bean- 2mm in length. Im not sure that a normal length though. No heartbeat yet so we're back in 2-3 weeks to check on size and heartbeat. Could see a haematoma which she said was the reason for the bleeding, I don't seem to have symptons now, other than vaguely sore boobs. Been off work all day and trying to relax. The whole thing has really scared me and im convinced im gonna lose the baby now cos i think its too small.


----------



## KandKsMama

I forgot to put that my name is Karine


----------



## scrubgrub

loopy I wouldn't worry too much. That's good that there is a bean, and that they saw that it's a hematoma, so that there is some account for the bleeding. Hopefully it heals up nicely and all will be okay.


----------



## NikiJJones

Loopylew: so sorry to hear all that. You must be going out of your mind. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:. I think the yolk sac and little bean is about right for your stage. It's really ususual to see a heartbeat before 6 weeks I gather.
Keeping everything crossed for you.
:hugs: and more :hugs:


----------



## loopylew

Thank you girls x


----------



## NikiJJones

I've put a link into your journal with a site with some info on first tri scans and what to expect. Your Little bean sounds OK compared to that.


----------



## Lyns

Aww, Loopylew, 2mm is just perfect for 5.5weeks.....don't worry at all about that. No way is that too small!

And I had a large hematoma (aka subchoronic bleed) in my first pregnancy. It was discovered at my first scan at 8.5 weeks, and if I hadn't of had an early scan I wouldn't have even known I had a bleed (it was behind the placenta in my case so no loss externally) as it was gone compltely by 12 weeks....and most of them are! They are actually very common... people just don't always know about them as they don't always have a scan before they disappear. I went on to have a fullterm problem free pregnancy!

Hunny, please relax, smile and realise you just met your baby for the first time :hugs:


----------



## Lyns

Oooh, and :wave:everyone else....in answer to JJF's questions.....

Yes, real names... I'm Lyndsay (I was dead imaginative on the username front too)

And only cos I'm pants at remembering anything at the moment...and will forget who is who and what and when.....fine to close to this group by me whenever, if thats what everyone else thinks too?


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I feel sick :(


----------



## bettyboop808

my due date id july 5, 2009 i took an ultrasound this past friday i was 5 weeks 5 days doctor said i might be mis carrying cause there is only a yolk sac and not baby i did research online all what i found was you only sappose to have a yolk sac this early in pregnancy did this happen to any of you???


----------



## godivalocks

Saxogirl said:


> Hey!
> 
> I am finding brushing my teeth is making me gag, I think that will be my first puke!!! in the middle of the brushing - gross!

This was the first time something actually came up for me.


----------



## wishingonastar

hey girlies, wow had loads to catch up on this evening and only on briefly as got loadsa work to do before i go back in office tomorrow!
welcome divinty...saw you down as a newbie and also bettyboop

well on the name theme mine is ellie (perhaps we should put them at top of thread next to our due dates??? just a thought cos i know it'll be a lot of work!!!)

on the closing the thread theme...although part of me wants to say leave it open just in case, another park thinks it could be good to close it now as we got a good selection of peeps, yet not too many that we lose track of who's who! up to everyone else but thats my input
x x


----------



## NikiJJones

I agree with Ellie (see using the first name terms already!).


----------



## godivalocks

Had a u/s today for dating, which basically confirmed what I was thinking...that I am 6 weeks, and should be due July 6th.

And, I've been feeling incredibly nauseous, and it isn't pleasant.


----------



## bettyboop808

does anyone have input???

my due date is july 5, 2009 i took an ultrasound this past friday i was 5 weeks 5 days doctor said i might be mis carrying cause there is only a yolk sac and not baby i did research online all what i found was you only sappose to have a yolk sac this early in pregnancy did this happen to any of you???


----------



## bettyboop808

godivalocks said:


> Had a u/s today for dating, which basically confirmed what I was thinking...that I am 6 weeks, and should be due July 6th.
> 
> And, I've been feeling incredibly nauseous, and it isn't pleasant.



did the doctor see baby too ou just a sac yet?? i did my u/s 5 weeks 5 days and they only say a sac


----------



## NikiJJones

I gather just a yolk sac at that stage is perfectly normal. Your doc sounds as tactless as mine! :hugs: and I hope all is going to be just fine.


----------



## bettyboop808

NikiJJones said:


> I gather just a yolk sac at that stage is perfectly normal. Your doc sounds as tactless as mine! :hugs: and I hope all is going to be just fine.

my doctor made me so worried i go back this friday do do another u/s she was so negative it made me so upset a sac is growth going on right?? by when you should see something else besides just a sac??


----------



## Lyns

bettyboop808 said:


> does anyone have input???
> 
> my due date is july 5, 2009 i took an ultrasound this past friday i was 5 weeks 5 days doctor said i might be mis carrying cause there is only a yolk sac and not baby i did research online all what i found was you only sappose to have a yolk sac this early in pregnancy did this happen to any of you???

Aww, thing is hunny, this is a pretty small group of about 20 girls who are all only just at the same stage as you, so the answers are going to be fairly limited here....and for the most part I think we've all been Ok bar the normal early paranoic scares.

I do know that lots of girls in the main forums have had early scans with varying results, though. You'd probably be better posting your question there for a better range of answers.

That said I'm sure lots of people have had this sort of thing and gone on to successful pregnancies, so if you float around there, you'll find someone who has more experience than us. 

Hope you stick around with us to chat about your pregnancy stuff through and all works out for you. xx


----------



## godivalocks

bettyboop808 said:


> godivalocks said:
> 
> 
> Had a u/s today for dating, which basically confirmed what I was thinking...that I am 6 weeks, and should be due July 6th.
> 
> And, I've been feeling incredibly nauseous, and it isn't pleasant.
> 
> 
> 
> did the doctor see baby too ou just a sac yet?? i did my u/s 5 weeks 5 days and they only say a sacClick to expand...

They saw the yolk sac and a heartbeat. Had to do an internal, which was very uncomfortable.


----------



## csmummu

Hello all... my how active is this thread!!

not sure where to start!

I took another test today just because 1) i still dont think its sinking in even though this baby has me eating everything! and 2) my names Maxi and im addicted to the stick! 

On another subject i have my theory test tomorrow so please send me positive thoughts!! 

I hope all the beans are doing well!

:hug:


----------



## NikiJJones

Good luck with the theory test Maxi.
:hug:


----------



## csmummu

hehe thanks i need it ive spent too much time B&B'n LOL


----------



## scrubgrub

betty I had a scan at 5weeks 3 days and had a yolk sac and gestational sac. Which is totally fine. There is also out on the web something about if you have a retroverted uterus, it being harder for them to see anything until you are much farther along because of how everything sits in the uterus. I wouldn't worry until your next U/S, which from the stupid remark your doc said I would assume would be sometime mid 6 weeks when you should be able to hear a heartbeat. 

Also, I'm not sure if they told you what your hCG levels were. Because I think levels over a certain amount they normally expect to see more than just the yolk- so maybe that is what he was meaning-- but it doesn't mean anything, just more of a guideline.

Finally, you could have conceived later than you originally thought, and may not be 5weeks 5 days along at all-- my ticker is a whole day faster based upon the measurement of my yolk sac. Your doc should have been able to measure the yolk sac and given you some time of gestational age.


----------



## eeyoresbird

loopylew said:


> Helo girls i've had a awful 24hours. I started bleeding yesterday about 4pm, bright red blood, not a massive amount but it got worse. We went to hosp and they booked me for a scan at the Early Pregnancy Unit today. The bleeding lasted for about 2and half hours then was only there when i wiped. Its been brown all day and has just stopped. Scan showed a yolk sac and little bean- 2mm in length. Im not sure that a normal length though. No heartbeat yet so we're back in 2-3 weeks to check on size and heartbeat. Could see a haematoma which she said was the reason for the bleeding, I don't seem to have symptons now, other than vaguely sore boobs. Been off work all day and trying to relax. The whole thing has really scared me and im convinced im gonna lose the baby now cos i think its too small.

PMA hun I no its easy for everyone to say but u have to be positive, at least docs and MW are aware and they can keep a close eye on you. Sending u lots of babydust and love hun xx:hug:


----------



## eeyoresbird

Oh and good luck with the theory test Maxi x:hug::hug:


----------



## wishingonastar

good luck for the theory test maxi...hope baby brain doesn't get ya!!! :rofl:
i was reading on here about someone who had 'baby brain' they made a cup of tea, turned round to talk to someone, turned back and it was gone. after searching around worktops and accusing all and sundry of nicking it she opened the mug cupboard and realised she'd put a full fresh mug of tea in there!

so if it asks you why you should stop for lollipop ladies...it's not d) to get free sweets!!!
:rofl:


----------



## eeyoresbird

wishingonastar said:


> good luck for the theory test maxi...hope baby brain doesn't get ya!!! :rofl:
> i was reading on here about someone who had 'baby brain' they made a cup of tea, turned round to talk to someone, turned back and it was gone. after searching around worktops and accusing all and sundry of nicking it she opened the mug cupboard and realised she'd put a full fresh mug of tea in there! QUOTE]
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I love it, i cant wait till im doing baby brain stuff like that !!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## wishingonastar

i know!!!! just think how much ditsy stuff we can blame it on! :rofl: i'm often saying idiot things and not thinking before i speak so i am defo blaming it on my baby!!!


----------



## eeyoresbird

Amen to that, I am a hair brain at the best of times but now I have an excuse !!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mafura

:cry:Hey ladies. It so nice to hear all about how wonderful your pregnancies are going. I'm in South Africa and would love to join your club. I'm in my third trimester and are expecting first baby. I know I should be very excited but xomehow I'm feeling very depressed or overwhelmed. I'm not sure if that's normal but I have been feeling blue since last month. I hardly can concentrante and I can't sleep very well. can some one help me please.


----------



## wishingonastar

hey mafura, welcome to baby and bump :)
if you're in your third trimester, the best thing to do is speak to the girlies in the third trimester section and look in the pregnancy buddies section for a thread with your due date on....we're only a few weeks pregnant so you're way ahead of us and we probably won't be able to know what you're going through!

i hope you have a smooth rest of your ride though x


----------



## wishingonastar

p.s. i'm sure you're not the first person to feel down about the impending birth...its very overwhelming, with a lot of changes going on in your body and a huge change to your life so it will take some getting used to...! use the girls on baby and bump for support and any of your close friends and family x x


----------



## Lyns

Mafura, Wishing is right, the girls in third tri will be able to share your experinces better, but for what its worth, I was very down and scared in my third tri in my last pregnancy, really due to awful midwife support, and yet I now actually look back at labour witha really fond memory....it was a very special time, something I now feel very privileged to have gone through.

Sending you a huge hug anyway....I'm sure you will be absolutely fine :hugs:


----------



## csmummu

Mafura i hope birth goes well for you. the ladies over in 3rd trimester will be a great comfort to you!

On preggo brain - when i was pregnant with caitlin i put the phone in the fridge! still not living it down! This baby will be driving at 17 years old ots done that much theory in the last day! lol. i feel im having a boy not liking that idea! would love another girl but hey ho.


----------



## Lyns

csmummu said:


> On preggo brain - when i was pregnant with caitlin i put the phone in the fridge! still not living it down! This baby will be driving at 17 years old ots done that much theory in the last day! lol. i feel im having a boy not liking that idea! would love another girl but hey ho.

No, it must be a girl, boys are rubbish drivers! Ha!


----------



## JJF

Okie dokie ladies, I updated our list, tried to put it in order and also added in the Real names. I thought that maybe until we get used to the names we could sign our posts with our name, if you think of it and want to :)

Think I'll leave it open for a few more days and then close it :)


----------



## JJF

Karine-glad to hear your spotting has stopped, fingers crossed.
Niki-fingers crossed for you too, I know this is a scary time!
Loopylu-fingers crossed for you too, hang in there
betty-i've had 3 blighted ovums, which is whats it called when there is an empty sac. Sounds like that could be your situation, but as some of the others said, if your dates are off it could just be too early, so good luck at your next scan!!!

Sorry to hear some of you having awful MS, but it means its sticky for the most part so try to be thanksful :) I'm hoping my MS kicks in soon or I'm going to start worrying :)

Jennifer


----------



## KandKsMama

I spoke too soon on the spotting stopping. I might just be leaving you all as quick as I joined. I just made it to the top of the stairs and maybe 15 steps when I got a big gush of blood. I am so upset.


----------



## miel

but just in case i get a bfp ...you are going to make a exception and let me in :) ok? LOL

anyway ...i am a mod...i can let myself in !!!LOL


----------



## KandKsMama

lol Miel, I think everyone would love to have you.


----------



## scrubgrub

I am SOO sorry :hug: and :hugs: I've heard that even heavy bleeding isn't always neccessarily a m/c so hoping for the best for you!


----------



## miel

KandKsMama said:


> I spoke too soon on the spotting stopping. I might just be leaving you all as quick as I joined. I just made it to the top of the stairs and maybe 15 steps when I got a big gush of blood. I am so upset.

:hugs::hug:


----------



## Saxogirl

Wow so much has happened on here in such a short time!

Divinity - Congtratulations!!!! :happydance:

Loopy - Have Fx for you but am sure it's supposed to be that small that this stage, try not to worry at least the doc re keeping an eye on you xx :hugs:

Godivalocks - Am glad I'm not the only one whose having a problem with the teeth brushing then!! Hope the nausea eases soon!

Bettyboop - I know nothing about what you're supposed to see at 5 weeks but try not to worry, I agree with Lyns - check out the main section for more answers x :hugs:

Wishingonastar, glad all ok with you!

Csmummu, good Luck with your theory Fx xxxx

KandKsmama - sending you lots of hugs, hope bleeding stops soon xxx :hugs:

Niki - Seems like you're not letting that horrible doc get you down, go you! Glad you've told your mum, hope it helps you !!!

Well as for me..... I've officially had my first hormonal :muaha::muaha::muaha: was quite happy just chatting to DH when started bawling, then calmed down then was laughing then back to crying, - think am ok at the moment but think that OH is panicking what on earth he's let himself in for for the next 8 months hahaha!!!! :happydance::hissy::rofl::muaha::dohh:

Btw my name is Kerry !!! xxx
wondering if i should change profile name from saxo to psyco lol!!


----------



## JJF

K and K, I bleed a good bit with my son and he's full term and healthy and Lyns posted earlier that she also had a hemotoma that bleed so yes, its scary but it might be from some unrelated area like mine was. I'm hoping for the best for you!!!!


----------



## JJF

Miel, you can crash us ANY TIME you want to, especially if you get that bfp on lucky #13 cycle!


----------



## scrubgrub

Just went groccery shopping. List includes very savory things like garlic and pickles and granny smith apples. In fact just typing this I want to eat all three. None of it of course will do for the DH. Poor man's gonna starve. I just can't buy things I don't want to eat.


----------



## KandKsMama

Well it has stopped again and only a drop here and there. I wish my body would make up it's silly mind. I've never had a loss (that I know of) and I battle depression and had pretty bad PPD with my last baby Keira so I am not sure how I would take it.


----------



## loopylew

fingers crosed for you hun x i was so scared when i was bleeding on Sunday and thought that that was it. Im feeling a bit better about sticky bean now ive been on here, you girls are good for reassurance :hugs:.
I think i was expecting bean to be bigger cos of websites ive been on and my ticker!


----------



## KandKsMama

Well just used my last FRER and it was a BFN. I am thinking that is not a good thing.


----------



## csmummu

Oh K&K get your self to a dr or hospital for definate answer I hope the FERER was wrong!

I reallt really hope theres still a little bean fighting in there!

:hugs:


----------



## loopylew

i agree hun, go get checked properly, can you buy any more tests? are you still bleeding?


----------



## NikiJJones

K&K: :hugs: I would get to a doc and get checked out.


----------



## scrubgrub

:hug: definitely go make an appt and go. :hug:


----------



## Saxogirl

:hug: I agree go and see someone, at least then you might know what's going on, :hug:


----------



## csmummu

K&K hope your doing ok! 

Well i didnt cry i think its important to point that out! i took tissues because i knew i would be emotional!!

it was horrible weather and its in the middle of nowhere! no bus routes so i got as close as i could then has to walk in the rain and the cold! got there and waited for a bit and met someone who had just failed *oh great!* they then started asking me the normal questions date of birth address and i nearly forgot what my DOB was! so nervous!!!

but in the end after it all i passed!!!! my fitst attempt and im sooooooooo happy! im thinking of telling my parents im pregnant at the same time i tell them i passed although i will only be 5 weeks! oh swings and roundabouts!!!

Thanks for all the luck i really think it helped!


----------



## Saxogirl

:happydance: you must be sooooo pleased!!! How far off the practical are you?


----------



## NikiJJones

Well done. :happydance:
Haha! I'm surprised when he asked you for your date of birth you didn't give him your EDD!!! I probably would I'm so obsessed with it!


----------



## Saxogirl

NikiJJones said:


> Well done. :happydance:
> Haha! I'm surprised when he asked you for your date of birth you didn't give him your EDD!!! I probably would I'm so obsessed with it!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## loopylew

brill hun congrats, soon you and bump will be mobile!:plane: (couldn't find a car! :rofl:)


----------



## KandKsMama

I plan to make an appointment in a few days. My doctor moved over the summer to a location harder for us to get to. The spotting is gone as far as I can tell, just loads of CM.


----------



## loopylew

have you done another test?


----------



## KandKsMama

Nope all out of tests and no more extra money for them until Sat. I figure wait it out and test again and regardless of the results call the doctor, but figure I will at least then know if it is another BFP or BFN to tell him about.
BTW congrats csmummu, awesome news.


----------



## loopylew

ok hun, hope your ok xx


----------



## csmummu

thanks girlies... 

K&K you must really be going through it right now! i hope you can get to the DR soon keep the faith babe!

Cant remember who asked but i think im about 4 weeks off a test but then with xmas its going to be a delay which im ok with as long as i pass before im MASSIVE


----------



## maybethistime

Hi wondered if I can join this thred to im steffi

EDD is 6th of july same as godivalocks, got my nausea 2day as well lol


----------



## csmummu

Hi steffi Welcome!.

Ive noticed a lot of uk girls have first midwife appointments this month im not expecting one LOL will see what happends when i call them thursday!


----------



## maybethistime

Hey csmummu

I had mine on monday it was ace finally someone excited that we were having a baby other than ourselves. 

Hopefully you will get yours


----------



## wishingonastar

csmummu said:


> K&K hope your doing ok!
> 
> Well i didnt cry i think its important to point that out! i took tissues because i knew i would be emotional!!
> 
> it was horrible weather and its in the middle of nowhere! no bus routes so i got as close as i could then has to walk in the rain and the cold! got there and waited for a bit and met someone who had just failed *oh great!* they then started asking me the normal questions date of birth address and i nearly forgot what my DOB was! so nervous!!!
> 
> but in the end after it all i passed!!!! my fitst attempt and im sooooooooo happy! im thinking of telling my parents im pregnant at the same time i tell them i passed although i will only be 5 weeks! oh swings and roundabouts!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the luck i really think it helped!

ok this is an appalling play on words but it made me smile when you wrote swings and roundabouts...it's a well known saying but in your case really appropriate! swings for LO and roundabouts for driving!
lol...sorry for my bad pun girls :rofl:


----------



## wishingonastar

karine - if you like private message me your address and i'll post you a spare test i have, it's an internet cheapie one but it's 20 miu and should give you an answer
i really hope everythings ok
x x


----------



## csmummu

wishingonastar said:


> csmummu said:
> 
> 
> but in the end after it all i passed!!!! my fitst attempt and im sooooooooo happy! im thinking of telling my parents im pregnant at the same time i tell them i passed although i will only be 5 weeks! oh swings and roundabouts!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the luck i really think it helped!
> 
> ok this is an appalling play on words but it made me smile when you wrote swings and roundabouts...it's a well known saying but in your case really appropriate! swings for LO and roundabouts for driving!
> lol...sorry for my bad pun girls :rofl:Click to expand...

oh dear oh dear! is that a pregnancy symptom!?


----------



## wishingonastar

:rofl:


----------



## Saxogirl

csmummu said:


> wishingonastar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csmummu said:
> 
> 
> but in the end after it all i passed!!!! my fitst attempt and im sooooooooo happy! im thinking of telling my parents im pregnant at the same time i tell them i passed although i will only be 5 weeks! oh swings and roundabouts!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the luck i really think it helped!
> 
> ok this is an appalling play on words but it made me smile when you wrote swings and roundabouts...it's a well known saying but in your case really appropriate! swings for LO and roundabouts for driving!
> lol...sorry for my bad pun girls :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear oh dear! is that a pregnancy symptom!?Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Cool! - if that's a symptom am looking forward to becoming a part time comedian - maybe I could give Lee Evans a run for his money!!!


----------



## KandKsMama

Ah thanks love, bless you. I won a digi (which I refuse to use once I get it) and I am waiting on a friend to send me some. Hopefully I wont need it, but I will keep it in mind should you still have it and I dont get any of the others.


----------



## JJF

Hey girls,
Karine-still thinking of you
Max-I'm assuming your talking about a driving test but I'm really lost about this practical stuff and then you go back, do explain, I"m lost!!! The only part I understood was thats its cold, rainy and you got on the bus, ha!
Welcome maybeth....what is your first name and I'll add you to our list taht is on post #1


I've been praying the MS would kick in, IT DID TODAY SOMETHING FIERCE!!! I feel like I have the flu, which we all know I don't, I have a bean. I'm very relieved its here but now I remember why I hated it both those pregnancies I had it. Going to try real hard to be thankful and not complain. If I get to complaining about it, PLEASE HIT ME!


----------



## eeyoresbird

Congrats Maxi u must be over the moon, what a few weeks its been for u hun :happydance::happydance:

Karine- keep ur chin up hun - easy for me to say but were all here for u :hugs::hugs:


----------



## csmummu

hahah ive discovered our tests are different from the US here we have to take 2 tests the first test is really 2 tests in it self if you fail one you fail them both - thats what i did today 50 questions on driving (i got 47 outta 50! :) ) and then a hazard preception test. this is watching a video clip of someone driving as if it was you who was driving and you have to click on the mouse button when there is a hazzard eg; car pulling out or child running out into the road! you have 14 clips and there is 1 scorable hazard in each clip then you get scored on how FAST you see the hazard if you dont you get ) score for that clip - phew! im certaintly glad thats over LOL So now i have passed my theory i can now apply to take a test driving on the road with an examiner! then thats it i can "officially" drive.

I hope the MS is treating you all well i have the bitchyness at the moment... its been a long emitional day LOL


----------



## csmummu

Saxogirl said:


> csmummu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishingonastar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csmummu said:
> 
> 
> but in the end after it all i passed!!!! my fitst attempt and im sooooooooo happy! im thinking of telling my parents im pregnant at the same time i tell them i passed although i will only be 5 weeks! oh swings and roundabouts!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the luck i really think it helped!
> 
> ok this is an appalling play on words but it made me smile when you wrote swings and roundabouts...it's a well known saying but in your case really appropriate! swings for LO and roundabouts for driving!
> lol...sorry for my bad pun girls :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear oh dear! is that a pregnancy symptom!?Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Cool! - if that's a symptom am looking forward to becoming a part time comedian - maybe I could give Lee Evans a run for his money!!!Click to expand...

My hubby doesnt think Monkey boy (lee evans lol ) is funny... i however love him... he also doesnt like Jack dee (gotta love lead balloon!) we had the oppertunity to see Jimmy carr live but hubby didnt fancy it ... now being from slough (jimmy is from there too we have the same accent) or as he says i dont have an accent this is how your ment to speak! from the home counties no less :)

im posh!:blush:


----------



## scrubgrub

glad to see I wasn't the only one a bit confused. Congrats then on passing your driving test. I thought I missed a whole convo.

Anyone else beginning to pee ... like hourly! It's driving me mad today.


----------



## JJF

Maxine I'm with you on the bitchyness, my hubby and I had a very nasty fight last night, OH MY. Good news is we easily recovered from it this morning and moved on, yikes, these prego hormones are raging and I LOVE it, ha. 

KC-my brother lives in LA by you :)


----------



## scrubgrub

Depending on how you look at it.. lucky him :D

I get to go home tonight and make up with the DH. My pride makes me not want to, the fact that I am hormonal makes me feel obligated.


----------



## KandKsMama

Thank you girls. I just wish I knew what was going on with me. So until next week I am in limbo to find out.


----------



## loopylew

well last night and this mornign I have what can only be described as trapped wind either side of my belly button and nausea, which as a combination does not feel ideal, im not going to moan though as i was moaning yesterday that I had no symptons!


----------



## KandKsMama

Ellie if the offer is still there for the IC I think I want to take you up on it. I was just looking at my positive tests again and there is still a line there. With the evaps I had in the past they all go away so there is no doubt they are BFPs. It is making me sad looking at them and I figure maybe there is still hope and that my urine had been too diluted, the spotting is almost not even there except a couple times during yesterday and nothing since. I'm probably grasping at straws and false hope but I have never experienced a loss before and it is just killing me inside right now.


----------



## csmummu

oh honey i hope the test from ellie gets there Quick! I really hope things work out for you!


----------



## Missy85

Hi Everyone

Pregnancy brain hit me and i didnt know these threads were here hehe and there is 2 July ones... anyway

Im alice, 22 due around the 7th July


----------



## csmummu

HI allice! 

Im having problems getting motovated today! *yawn*


----------



## Missy85

hehe youre not the only one, i have ended up not going into work cause im feeling sooooo weak, tired and sickly... hope they wont get mad at me!

I have travel sickness bands on which dont seem to be working and the last thing i want is food... have you got any sickness?


----------



## Saxogirl

Ok I am officially a cranky pants today - seem to get slight psychosis when I'm tired - trouble is at the mo I'm always tired!!!!! :sleep:


----------



## maybethistime

hey saxo, 

bless ya mine hit me today I was up well early and crashed out for an hour hope u feel better soon... 

Had a little convo with me fella today can u believe we are arguing about names already lol


----------



## NikiJJones

Hiya: Karine. Hope you are OK, love.
Loopylew JJF: glad the symptoms are kicking back in.
I went for my repeat hCG today and it was 4567, which has more than doubled in 48 hours. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: They also did an US and saw a pregnancy sack. No foetus yet, but she said it was too early at 5 weeks probably to see one. I hope that's right. I have to have another US at 7 weeks, so FX we see baby + heatbeat at that stage.
Did have the return of some sickness this morning, but that may have been nerves!


----------



## maybethistime

> well last night and this mornign I have what can only be described as trapped wind either side of my belly button and nausea, which as a combination does not feel ideal, im not going to moan though as i was moaning yesterday that I had no symptons![

Told u urs would come back this week hehe call me mystic meg lol


----------



## maybethistime

> I went for my repeat hCG today and it was 4567, which has more than doubled in 48 hours. They also did an US and saw a pregnancy sack. No foetus yet, but she said it was too early at 5 weeks probably to see one. I hope that's right. I have to have another US at 7 weeks, so FX we see baby + heatbeat at that stage.
> Did have the return of some sickness this morning, but that may have been nerves!

yay glad ur feeling better hun woke up with nothing this morning but had the eruge to go back to bed for an hours so im think tiredness has kicked in, and backache has started again, but that could be the way I was sleeping :S


----------



## KandKsMama

Well symptoms are back in full force. I am having a combination of bad nausea and starving. The spotting has STOPPED! Oh I hope this is all a good sign.


----------



## csmummu

YAY well done girls!! looks like you have fighter beans in there!!! still thinking of you. 

my hunger has started :) ...


----------



## Saxogirl

csmummu said:


> YAY well done girls!! looks like you have fighter beans in there!!! still thinking of you.
> 
> my hunger has started :) ...

Woo Hoo!!!! - Go Girls!

(that was for the fighter beans not the hunger haha! :rofl:)

Ok I have a Q - does the tiredness only last for the 1st tri - or is it a joy for the whole 9 months??? :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Missy85

my midwife said i should start feeling better when 1st tri over so im hoping and wishing hehe


----------



## maybethistime

> Well symptoms are back in full force. I am having a combination of bad nausea and starving. The spotting has STOPPED! Oh I hope this is all a good sign

glad ur feeling better.

Ive been dry reaching since bout 3 and had a bit of a cry, feeling awful no idea why but i dont want to blame the pregs


----------



## loopylew

god whats happening to us all, my symtons have kicked back in today big time, felt sick on and off all day. Been absolutely knackered aswell, had to have a little sleep when i got back in from wk, could've stayed in bed but had to get up, im leaving DH to do everything. Had the funniest feelings aswell, didn't know what to do with myself, couldn't tell if i needed to poo or be sick! sort of pulling feeling downwards towards both holes, sorry for the graphics but its awful! im really not wanting to moan as i really want all these symtoms!


----------



## wishingonastar

hey loopy i know the feeling...all day i've felt like i needed to poo then couldn't go, but have had bit of wind from both ends :blush: then i've felt quite sicky too...like when you're hungover and feel queasy but aren't sure if you're gonna :sick:


----------



## scrubgrub

I have begun eating prunes.. in hopes that it will help my body get back to normal TMI I know I know.

so :happydance: just got my scan. thud thud thud thud, and got to hear the heart. I posted the pic in my journal. I am SOOO soooo soo happy right now. I'm sick, and the BBs hurt, and I go to bed at 8:30 every night, and I eat and pee constantly, and I am truly happy about this. Sorry, this is my first, so I am still reeling that I am now carrying a living being inside of me!


----------



## NikiJJones

My nausea also came back in full force. I think the relief of my results today made it flood back!!!! Felt so, so nauseus in Tescos before, but I was almost having a party about it.
Poor you, LoopyLew: your double ended symptom sounds not too nice!
I have actually noticed I'm off for more No. 2s than usual since :bfp:. I thought we were supposed to get constipated!!! Sorry for FAR TMI!


----------



## NikiJJones

Great news about your LO's heartbeat Scrubgrub. That's what I'm hoping for in 2 weeks time!!


----------



## loopylew

yeah im definately more "regular" than i was before :bfp: aswell, just wish this wind or whatever would subside!


----------



## KandKsMama

Glad to hear everyone is doing so well right now.

Sorry to say first time ladies but the the tiredness doesn't go away. By second tri I was feeling a little better but by third I couldn't keep my eyes open at work during the day. Rest as much as you can.


----------



## csmummu

KandKsMama said:


> Glad to hear everyone is doing so well right now.
> 
> Sorry to say first time ladies but the the tiredness doesn't go away. By second tri I was feeling a little better but by third I couldn't keep my eyes open at work during the day. Rest as much as you can.

Sorry girls its true... you get better and get to all your appointments then WAM! youve got this bump to carry around all day!! i prey noone goes over due!! LAMO.... theres some sort of smugness haveing done this before :happydance: :rofl:


----------



## KandKsMama

Wait until you get the pressure of the babies head down there for the last few months or so but no progress and too soon to deliver. By my 7 month with last baby I could barely walk because it felt like she was gonna pop out. The best is also when you feel sooooo sick and end up constipated and because of that puke.


----------



## JJF

Now be nice Max and Karine, your scaring these ladies!!!! I LOVE pregnancy and I TOTALLY LOVE LOVE LOVE Child birth. Okay, yes the throwing up sucks but hey, we are women, we can do anything for a few months, especially when the reward at the end is the most amazing gift ever imaginable, you know. (only teasing with you max and karine, i know you feel these same way as me about our little ones)

I dont remember being as tired with my two as I have been with this #3, and mines not from chasing little ones around all day cause mine are 6 and 4 and the time has arrived that I can parent them from the sofa, hahaha.

Its such an exciting time no matter what number it is but especially yall having your first! Some of you know this but the family that lives next to me, well the mother just popped out #11, yes, thats right, #11!!!!! I'm stopping at 3, thats plenty for me, unless I have twins in this belly and don't know it yet, ha!


----------



## KandKsMama

Sorry for scaring the ladies, but truth be told as horrible as my pregnancies were by the time I held each of my girls for the first time I almost forget everything I went to before those days.


----------



## scrubgrub

Karine geeze, I am falling asleep in doctors office's, I'm soooo screwed! I got to bed at 830 most nights- thanks to two office visits I'm up a bit later tonight :rofl:


----------



## KandKsMama

Who am I kidding you only get even more tired after having kids. My girls have me worn out.... and oddly enough I am still on at 1am


----------



## csmummu

i had a very easy pregnancy with caitlin and a very easy birth 6 hours total! proberbly why i have no qualms about doing it aqgain :D plus shes a perfect baby/child

I FINALLY got my first appointment ! feel like im behind now but im totally not. 

the woman accross the road from my mum is pregnant with number 10? and apparently the husband beats her up so social services kicked him out of the house so they take her food shopping and take the kids to school for her.... as soon as social services leave he jumps over the wall into the house! lol some people huh!


----------



## loopylew

I don't know if im coming or going, woke up this morning and there were drops of blood in the toilet when i went to the loo, nothing in my knickers or enough for a pad but still scary, rang EPAU and im booked in for a scan again on Monday when ill be 6w4d, praying bean is a bit bigger, still have sore boobs, temps are still up and im a bit nauseous but i think its worry now. I just want a normal pregnancy!


----------



## NikiJJones

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
You must be so worried. Monday seems like an age away to wait. Poor you.
Sending super-sticky vibes to your beanie.


----------



## godivalocks

I am sick on and off. Some days hardly anything, other days lots of nausea and dry heaving.

This morning is one of those mornings. I am back to carrying a stock pot around just in case I heave.


----------



## godivalocks

Nothing like throwing up a bunch of stomach acid. :(


----------



## csmummu

oh diva you really need to eat if your being sick.. silly as it sounds but its a lot better than acid :hugs:

loopy - I hope beany is there on monday for you to see :) xxx


----------



## scrubgrub

oh loopy glad you got an appointment, and I hope no more blood appears. Doesn't sound like it was too much, so hopefully it's just normal bleeding! :hugs:


----------



## porkypig

HI girls, hope you're all ok. Still no nausea/sickness for me but my bbs are REALLY killing, never had them this bad! Feeling a bit bloated and a weird dull crampy sensation down below and very tired, been going to bed real early but apart from that ok xxx


----------



## KandKsMama

Loopy glad you are able to get in for an appt. Hope bean is bigger and doing good.

My labors were hellish, I was admitted on 1/11/07 to be induced with Khloe and almost 24 hours later was only at a 4 dilated and elected to have a section because dr. was only going to let me labor for another hour at most. With Keira I went into PTL (contractions every 2-3 minutes) in the middle of Jan. around 34/35 weeks. They kept me over night and slowed the contractions and then put me on bedrest but I continued having not as close contractions until I delivered. Went in the day before my scheduled section for pre-op stuff and a stress test to find I was contracting again around 2-3 minutes apart (I had gotten so used to living with them didn't realize they were so close again) so my doctor was in the hospital that day and decided that my little love bug was really going to be a love bug and I had Keira via c-section at 8:51pm on Valentine's Day.


----------



## Lyns

I'm with Jennifer....i love being pregnant, and despite a 24 hour labour, ending in emergency c-sec, I utterly loved giving birth.....it was the best moment of my entire life, and I felt so privileged to have been able to carry, and care for my daughter, so I'd highly recommend it to anyone!

Loopylew....I'm sure it will be Ok hunny, but I'm sending you a huge :hugs: and will be keeping my fingers very tightly crossed on Monday for you and your littel bean xxx


----------



## csmummu

aww nice to have a valentines baby :)


----------



## loopylew

Thanks cramps are a bit better now and i think some of it is trapped wind, no more actual blood since this morning, still have brown spotting but since i got my bfp ive spotted everyday but 3 so im beginning to think that this is what its like when im pg, i dunno and will feel a million times better if we see a bigger bean on Monday but im reasurred for the minute that there is no more red blood. Been to tesco and got a couple of tests to reassure myself, still have sore boobs but no sickness again.


----------



## KandKsMama

GL I hope it gets better soon


----------



## loopylew

did another test this morning and its still a bright bold line, which is reassuring after yesterday. had awaful trapped wind in the night to the point where i couldn't sleep, went to the loo but not much happened. Have a feeling that the constipation has started now!


----------



## scrubgrub

Yay! Darklines are always good news. Also, I highly recommend prunes. I eat 3 a day, and am "fairly" normal as pregnant ladies go.

I'm waiting to start hurling. I have to eat constantly or I am really nauseas. Otherwise I am nauseas ALL day. I'm certainly going to pack on the weight! Ga!


----------



## csmummu

hehe my constipation started last night .... Oh happy days!


----------



## godivalocks

I am already ready for MS to be over with. This is horrid. I also have that being hungry yet pukey at the same time.


----------



## eeyoresbird

I have no symptoms at all , not a sausage !!!


----------



## porkypig

Hi eeyoresbird, i've hardly got any hun dont worry xxx


----------



## eeyoresbird

Thanks porky, been the docs today and feel great now i know its officially.


----------



## NikiJJones

I have hardly any symptoms either girls. Boobs are a bit sore at times, but I think that's because I've been poking them for over a fortnight now!!! :dohh: I had terrible nausea in week of :bfp: but all gone now. If I hadn't had +POASs and bloods and a scan I don't think I would know I was PG. I guess us "no symptoms" ladies ought to count ourselves lucky!


----------



## Nattyplus2

gosh i feel stressed today!
everytime i get pregnant one of my close friends does.. and then i loose the baby.
so when my two other friends have their babies im gonna be thinking "i should have a baby that age"
and well its happened again. the last one of my friends, pregnant, nearly ssame due date.
so what if it happens again? am i being selfish by being upset she is pregnant? i am happy for her, but very worried and feel more pressurised then ever to have a sticky baby this time.
do u think im being silly?


----------



## scrubgrub

GAG! I can smell my co-workers hair. Her hair is killing me. I can smell it everytime she walks by, and all day long (she's in the cubicle next to me). If I spray her with something yummy smelling is that so wrong???


----------



## scrubgrub

natty you are not being silly. I've been there before, and it's hard. Your excitement is tethered a bit, and if you m/s your sadness is a lil bit more stingy. :hug: to you!


----------



## NikiJJones

:hug: Natty. I would be feeling the same as you in your shoes. My SIL has almost the same EDD as my LO that I lost earlier in the year, and I've found it heartbreaking to be honest. And you feeling like this is all happening again is only natural. Let's just hope this time you and your friend can share your babies together.
:huggs:


----------



## Nattyplus2

thank you niki.. i been folllowing ur diary :)


----------



## godivalocks

My OH keeps grabbing my boobs (which are way sore) and exclaiming how big they are. This is rather painful, and no matter how many times I tell him, he doesn't seem to remember. Selective memory, I think.


----------



## JJF

Natty I've been where you are too, my best friend and I were due 9 days apart with both of having our 3rd child. I lost mine and she's already like 7 months, it is hard, but I'm just hoping that we all have very sticky beans this time and we can truely focus on this pregnancy and enjoy every min of it, can't wait till i get my scan and can let some of the worry go, you know. Its crazy how many of us seem to have the same situation your mentioned!


----------



## JJF

I've been having pretty painful cramping since last night, so 24 hours now, been very nauseas while having the cramps and seem to notice them more when I'm sitting still. No blood or anything but I am worried, trying to not worry, but we all know how that is. I'm thinking it could be normal, I'm about 5weeks 3 days, although I thinkI'm further from OV early, so its probabl fine, but they hurt a good bit :(


----------



## godivalocks

Apparently, cramping is normal. That's the thing that made me google why I was cramping and not bleeding, which led me to testing and finding out I was pregnant.

Doctor says that it is your uterus stretching, so I wouldn't worry about it unless it's accompanied by bright red blood, etc.


----------



## JJF

hey girl, just found a big thread about it in the 1st tri section and theres about 20 women saying its normal and just exactly what I'm feeling, sort of a stretching, sort of crampy, sort of burning all wrapped into one. Could even be gas/constipation/something like that. Your right, I'm going to stop worring unless I start spotting!!!


----------



## scrubgrub

Funny you would post this tonight. I've seen those other threads but still couldn't help but worry! What if MINE is different? But guess not :) I think the sitting makes my muscles wig out more as I get the cramping/overall whole stomach like period cramps feeling, not just the twingy pain when sitting. SO glad to see you get it too. We're gonna make it to 12 weeks girls, I can just feel it!!!

DH has learned to play nice with the boobs. I equated it to rough housing with his boy parts, and dictated a strict penalty of equal pain should he forget. It's worked like a charm!


----------



## KandKsMama

Well I just ordered 3OPKs and 7HPTs off here so as soon as they come I will be testing to my little hearts desire. I got the OPKs should this not be my month. Hopefully they will be looking good for me. The latest I can get AF is Sun. so hopefully she doesn't show.


----------



## NikiJJones

Karine: hope your tests get to you soon, and then you can get some :bfp:s to put your mind at rest. 
Jennifer: I think the cramping is pretty normal, but can understand why you are worrying. My previous MC is making me a nervous wreck this time. I panic at every little twinge and sensation, and panic when I don't feel anything. The waiting game is sooooo hard! :hugs:


----------



## godivalocks

Back to feeling queasy this morning, and my body is attempting to heave. 

I am very. very ready for this to be over already. 

And it doesn't help how my mom was telling me she didn't have ms for any of her pgs.


----------



## maybethistime

bless ya hun i was the same yesterday but seems to of eased up today, I was so misrable yesterday when bed early up god knows how many times in night but think that was the water lol. Hope u feel better soon xx


----------



## loopylew

Well im a lot better today as i went for a walk and had a massive poo! sorry its graphic but it was such a relief!!! the cramps and trapped wind stopped immediately, im gonna have to buy some walking shoes if that does the job! went to Boots and the pharmasist said Fybogel is good and ok for preggo ladies so ive got some of that, no way am i going through that pain again.
Feel pregnant today again, been feeling sick most of the day and the odd cramp, im scared about Monday but do feel like im pg still, i was wondering if symptons get stronger once bub has a heartbeat? just wondered really as feeling sick was worse today than any other and constipation etc, boobs have lessened off though, suppose can't have every sympton every day!


----------



## NikiJJones

Glad you're feeling a bit better. Fybogel is meant to be really good and very safe. I'm making sure I have a banana every day at the moment. My Mum swore by it in PG, and seems to be keeping me going at the moment.
FX for you tomorrow. Let's hope there might even be a little heartbeat there for you.


----------



## KandKsMama

Well after I posted last night my laptop decided to crap out on me. A few weeks ago my desktop did as well. I am still hoping to get my desktop fixed before it comes to wiping it all out (which would suck because almost every picture I have of the girls is on there as well as my wedding photos, every design I have ever done and all the items I designed for my store which I was originally hoping to open to the public around Xmas). My laptop has been acting funny and freezing when I open a page and then there is a popup and the page I was opening is fine. My Mcafee is saying it needs to update, but cant to reinstall it. I try to logon using firefox and IE to download a new copy and reinstall but it tells me the page isn't loading so I networked my computer to inlaws and downloaded the program but it is saying it cant connect to download the components to run the installer. I try to run online scanners and they say it is missing files, can't load or just crashed my computer. I finally got the scanners to work using AOL, but it hasn't found anything so I am thinking it is some super insane virus I have and I am afraid it is going to crash my laptop like it did my desktop. Which as you can bet isn't helping with my odd situation right now on the BFP then BFN.
I am beginning to think I got false BFPs or had a chemical. Tomorrow AF would be due should I have another 33 day cycle and earlier I noticed spotting again (I haven't spotted in at least 24 hours) and I caved and used my digi and got a BFN... I so hated wasting it but I was going nuts. I am fully expecting to wake up to AF in the AM. Should I be scarce the next few days or longer it is because of my computer and trying to fix it. DH promised he will try and find some extra money some way to pay to get them both fixed. It looks like it might cost me a lot of money to save the stuff on my desktop. This is just not helping my mood lately.


----------



## NikiJJones

Keeping FX for you Karine. Sorry about :bfn:
:hugs:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I feel sick :hissy::cry:


----------



## godivalocks

Jazzy said:


> I feel sick :hissy::cry:

You and me both. Had dinner last night, and about an hour or two later, dinner was coming back up in the sink. Ugh.

It is horrible. I hate being sick, and I utterly hate throwing up. :cry:


----------



## loopylew

K- hope it was a false :bfn:, you never know xx
I got through my first friends night out last night with no drinking and going for a meal. Our friends know cos we do loads with them and it would've been impossible to hide up to 12weeks. Went for a chinese and i started to feel sick during the starter, typical! think i drank more iced water than i actually ate but i got through it without vomiting, its typical i have hardly any sickness then i have it all day yesterday when i least need it! The night out was ok, i took the car, saved a fortune on taxis and managed to stay out til 2 in the morning! Didn't dance etc and had a good excuse to sit down most of the night but i survived it without anyone outside our group asking why i wasn't drinking as well which was an achievement i thought. Been feeling ok today, bit crampy this am but norma bowel movements have resumed thank god! how are all you girlies?
nervous about the scan tommorrow but i do feel pg so hoping all is well, fx


----------



## Woodchuck

Can't remember if i posted here but i am due 15th July!


----------



## Lyns

Hi Woodchuck :hi:

Fingers crossed all goes well at your scan tomorrow Loopylew.....I'll be thinking of you! Come back and tell us all as soon as possible :hugs: Hopefully your mind will be well and truly put to rest once you've seen your bean and hopefully a heartbeat! 

I had major cravings for chinese food last night too, and then when it came, all I could eat was the duck from the crispy duck! Yum!


----------



## NikiJJones

Hi Woodchuck,
I'm also due 15th July. How are you feeling?


----------



## eeyoresbird

Hey Woodchuck, welcome to our group :hugs:

I am due July 15th too, seems like there are a few of us !!!! Lots of love and luck to u hun xx


----------



## csmummu

hi all....

sorry ive not been around much the tiredness is really getting to me!

not much to report... so im gonna go for a lie down..

Karine..:hugs: thinking of you

Loopy - Good luck for tomorrow... xxx


----------



## Nattyplus2

hey woodchuck nice to see u in here lol

i felt sick this morning so im pleased, dunno how im gonna make the two weeks until the scan!! i keep thinking theres nothing there and im imagining it all how silly is that lol


----------



## NikiJJones

Natty: it's not silly at all! I'm exactly the same. Got a week and 3 days till my 7 week scan, and I am worrying there will still just be a sac and no baby, or nothing at all by then. I wish I could fast forward till then. The waiting is agony! Mind you: I wish I could just fast forward us all to 2nd Tri and everything be OK.


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I wish I could actually be sick :(


----------



## scrubgrub

Jazzy I feel ya! I'm totally nauseas all the time and I hate it! no heaving, every now and a again a nice burp to add a lil relief. Mostly I carry clementines in my purse and munch on those every 15-30 minutes!


----------



## godivalocks

I bought a bag of oranges because they just looked good.


----------



## JJF

Hey girls, I hear yall that want to be sick for the reassurance, I feel the same way. Each day I get sicker and sicker but so far no throwing up but I've been doing my best to keep it down, ha. My MS has really kicked in in week 7 in the past so I might be in for nasty sickness but tbh if it stays at this level that would be great. Dont get my wrong, my current state sucks but I know it could be worse, haha. But I've got a sticky bean and I'm so thankful for that. I don't get my scan till I'm nearly 9 weeks, which sucks to wait 'extra long', not really but you know what I mean, but I should see a nice bean by then, only about 3 weeks till scan....

Hope yall had a great weekend!


----------



## KandKsMama

I posted this over in my cycle group, but I am going to copy it here as well.

TMI warning!

Ok so today yesterday was the latest possible day for AF based on last cycle. I was up from a nap at 7pm on Sat. until 2pm yesterday. My older DD went to visit her great gma and when she left me and the baby laid down for a nap. Woke up about three hours later with severe cramps fully expecting to stand up and have full blown AF. Walked downstairs and nothing, sat on the couch and noticed the pain was all on my right side and back and making me really nauseous. I forced myself to eat dinner and went to pee and was spotting. So thought yup AF will be here any minute. Came back out and sat on the couch and began dozing off and told AF I was having bad cramps so he ran to get me some motrin. When I woke up the pain was still there but dull (thank you motrin) and I went to pee, more spotting but oddly enough checked cervix and no signs of blood but lots of creamy CM. Then I had a trickle of urine come out and saw the spotting again. Went to have a drink and had to pee again pretty fast, so this time I decided to test out my theory and I peed onto TP and guess what the blood is in my urine. So I most likely have any or all of the following.... UTI, kidney infection, bladder infection and kidney stones. 8 years ago I had a UTI, kidney infection and stones all together and it is the same pain so I am thinking it is the same again or one or more of the three. DH wanted me to go to the ER, but the baby is sleeping and the pain has died down, so I promised tomorrow since she will be awake that I will go to the doctor. We dont have anyone to watch her and DH doesn't want me to be alone in the hospital in case they keep me for a while. On a plus side no AF and when I go tomorrow because they like to do xrays they will most likely do a pg test and/or do a scan so I should know tomorrow if I am pg.


----------



## Hansie

Hi girls can I join you please im due on the 13th of July 09 xxxxxx


----------



## godivalocks

Woke up early this morning, nauseous, and refused to get out of bed. Waited until my stomach settled, went back to sleep. Next time I woke up, I was fine. Thank goodness for small blessings.


----------



## Lyns

Hansie said:


> Hi girls can I join you please im due on the 13th of July 09 xxxxxx

Course ya can hunny...welcome!

You're due date is my erm.......40th birthday!


----------



## scrubgrub

Ahh Karine, hopefully you get the answers you need. Kidney/UTI pain is the worst, I am so sorry :hug:


----------



## csmummu

Karine I hope the ER take good care of you dont let them fob you off! bless your DH for looking after you.. xxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Hiya ladies.
Hooray!! My nausea cam back with avengeance today! I nearly had to hold an impromptu party in the toilets at work. No sickness, but nice reassuring nausea and some gagging. I know I am a freak, but I am so pleased to be feeling pregnant again today!! Also had shooting pains in my bbs, which is a new one. Anyone else had this? They aren't really tender anymore, but definitely feel odd.
(sorry those of you who already read this on the other thread. I'm copy and pasting today!!!) (and sorry to those who are really sick of the sickness).


----------



## maybethistime

> Hiya ladies.
> Hooray!! My nausea cam back with avengeance today! I nearly had to hold an impromptu party in the toilets at work. No sickness, but nice reassuring nausea and some gagging. I know I am a freak, but I am so pleased to be feeling pregnant again today!! Also had shooting pains in my bbs, which is a new one. Anyone else had this? They aren't really tender anymore, but definitely feel odd.
> (sorry those of you who already read this on the other thread. I'm copy and pasting today!!!) (and sorry to those who are really sick of the sickness

).

mm 6 weeks 2mo hun hate to say I told u so he he mines subsided today, but im so hungry but i feel sick in me tummy if that makes sence lol xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Feel free to say "Told you so" as many times as you like. I am just so pleased that they are back!! I'm sure they will go again and come back again about a million times yet though and drive me mad!!


----------



## rubydoobey

hi, my dd is july 9th x


----------



## maybethistime

Feel free to say "Told you so" as many times as you like. I am just so pleased that they are back!! I'm sure they will go again and come back again about a million times yet though and drive me mad

Yeh Im the same, last night I had sharp shooting pains in me tummy which frecked me out big time, today I am in one of the Bleh moods i dont wanna do anything, Im back in uni 2mo I bet u ne money it will be a sicky day for me lol and I hope it is for u


----------



## NikiJJones

I'm wondering if I felt more icky today as it was first day at work for a week. 

Welcome Rubydoobey: Congrats on your :bfp:!!


----------



## godivalocks

maybethistime said:


> today I am in one of the Bleh moods i dont wanna do anything, Im back in uni 2mo I bet u ne money it will be a sicky day for me lol and I hope it is for u

I've been in that Bleh mood for a couple weeks now. I used to get up in the mornings and be ready to go, and now I really don't want to do ANYTHING.


----------



## Nattyplus2

welcome hansie, you sound very much my cup of tea, we baby wear, cloth nappy and co sleep with our babies, seem we may have much in common!

im due on the 15th so not far apart, how are u finding it so far?


----------



## Kapow

Hey Ladies. Can I join. I'm expecting out 1st on 3rd July 2008. 

I had a scan at 6 weeks which showed the gestational sac and yolk sac but it was too early for the heatbeat. I have another one booked for Friday of this week (I'll be 8 weeks by then).

Today I had a little pink spotting when I wiped after a BM (sorry TMI). That was around 6 hours ago and it's gone already. Has anyone else experienced this?
I called the early pregnancy unit and they said to wait it out until my scan on 21st. If anything is going to happen there would be nothing that could be done anyway. Scared me to death but I think it'll be ok now.

xxxxxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Hi Kapow. That must be scary. Some of the other girls on here have had spotting too, so hopefully they can help out. It is awful to have to wait till your next scan. The waiting is bad enough even without the spotting!!
:hugs: and hope all is going to be OK.


----------



## maybethistime

yeh I woke up this morning and said I was getting I turned over and fell back to sleep. Im tempted to go back to bed but eastenders is on soon lol x


----------



## Lyns

Morning ladies.....how we doing?

Tiredness and nausea today for me but I'm getting excited as I see my midwife in 3 days and then i know we can make plans for scans!


----------



## NikiJJones

I was thoroughly shattered this morning, despite having woken at about 4.30 and lain awake. Really want more sleep!!
My nausea is only mild today, but definitely here.


----------



## godivalocks

I'm thinking I probably need to eat something, before the nausea gets too bad.


----------



## NikiJJones

Mine seems to go when I eat, and then I'm free of it for a good while after. Had a nice big lunch, so it will probably stay away till teatime now. I am sooooooo tired!!!! I was nodding off in assembly this afternoon: not a good example for the kids.


----------



## loopylew

godivalocks said:


> maybethistime said:
> 
> 
> today I am in one of the Bleh moods i dont wanna do anything, Im back in uni 2mo I bet u ne money it will be a sicky day for me lol and I hope it is for u
> 
> I've been in that Bleh mood for a couple weeks now. I used to get up in the mornings and be ready to go, and now I really don't want to do ANYTHING.Click to expand...

Im like this all the time, cannot be bothered to do anything at all, thankfully im off wk this week but going back on MOnday will be a nightmare


----------



## SJK

:hi: I think I should be in here :dohh:, due 7th July :happydance::cloud9: xx


----------



## loopylew

hello ladies, not been able to get on in a couple of days. Scan was fantastic, saw little beans heartbeat and bean had grown 4mm so was just under 6mm now. It is so amazing to see. The MW dated me at 6w2d so gonna wait for my 12 week scan to officially change my ticker, as long as bean is ok i don't suppose a couple of days makes much difference.
Ive felt so sick today and yesterday, worse today, ive not actually been sick but mornings are such a struggle between being shattered and feeling sick, i really don't know how im gonna be at work for 830 when im back next wk!


----------



## scrubgrub

loopy glad to hear that things went well with the scan! They told me my babes a bit smaller than the ticker too, but I figure they'll change it again right so I move it.

SOOO looking forward to the Thanksgiving Holiday next week. I can just lay in bed and be sick and tired.


----------



## KandKsMama

Hey girls, ended up getting rushed in the the ER by DH. Turns out I do have kidney stones and I have been in severe pain and very sick since last night. The doctor I had wasn't very nice and kinda weird IMO and he only did a urine test and it was BFN. Still no AF so I am just in a waiting game now.


----------



## scrubgrub

Karine I'm sorry!!! I have 2 lil stones myself right now so I totally feel for you with the pain. I'm sooo sorry about the :bfn: :hug:


----------



## Jodie__x

HI im Jodie , 18 from Portsmouth im due 8th July if anyone wants to be my buddy :) ?


----------



## Lyns

Hi Jodie...welcome! We're kind of all buddies in here, so feel free to join in! And in time you'll probably pal up with a couple of people!

You're due the day before me!


----------



## Kapow

Hey girls. 

Just thought I'd give you all a quick update on my spotting scare yesterday. I had a little light pink spotting and completely panicked myself into a right state. It happened about 1pm and when I checked again a few hours later it was gone.

When I got up this morning I was dreading visiting the bathroom incase it was back. Thankfully it wasn't. I still can't relax and breathe a sign of relief until my scan on Friday.

Though it'd help you girls out to know spotting can happen but it's not all bad news.

Take care
xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Hi Jodie and welcome.
Karine: :hugs:. So sorry to hear all you are going through.
Kapow: glad the spotting was nothing to worry about.


----------



## eeyoresbird

Jodie__x said:


> HI im Jodie , 18 from Portsmouth im due 8th July if anyone wants to be my buddy :) ?

Hey Jodie

Nice to see u here. Were all friends in here hun, u will soon get to know us all 
Congrats on ur :bfp:


----------



## scrubgrub

Hey Jodie welcome! congrats on the :bfp: I m/c in July too, but I have a good feeling that we've got lots of sticky beans here! :D


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Hey Jodie, welcome! Well I woke feeling slightly better this morning, a sore throat but it seems there is alot of that going round just now. How are you all?


----------



## Lyns

Bleurgh....I've been so sick this morning. Scared its a tummy bug though as the other end (sorry TMI) isn't too well either.

Please let baby be alright....at the mo I can't even keep water down :sick:

Does anyone know if its Ok to get tummy bugs in the first few weeks?


----------



## NikiJJones

Check your temperature Lyns. I think it can be dangerous if your temp is up. Take a paracetamol if it is, or get to your doc if you're at all unsure. I know that dehydration isn't good either.


----------



## Lyns

Temp 36.4 so Ok thank goodness. Fluids are a different matter right now. if I havenm't managed to keep anything down by lunchtime i'll call the doc. 

On one hand I really want this to be MS as I don't want it to be a problem for baby, but on the other hand no way can I cope with days or weeks of this!


----------



## csmummu

Hey Lyns... one thing i can say to put your mind at ease is being sick no matter how hard your retching wont harm the baby i had that when i was pregnant with caitlin but the one thing she did say was keep water down. so if you cant do that after 24 hours straight to the Drs with you missy! no ifs and or buts! try sipping it very gently. 

:hugs:


----------



## Lyns

Thanks Niki,. Max.....this has got to be a bug. I'm achy, lethargic and pretty much anything is either going straight through or coming back up again. ANd I''ve splept more or less all day. (Morgabdie at her nan's! Thank goodness for grandparents sometimes!) 

I have some (don't laugh) infant dioralyte that Morgandie had though and I'm managing to keep a wee bit of that down occasionally.

Morgandie was down with something at the beginning of the week....what goes around, comes around, huh?


----------



## NikiJJones

So sorry to hear it is a bug. Just keep as hydrated as you can and watch your temp. My doc said that as long as our temps don't go above 37.5 we're fine. Anymore than that and we should take some paracetamol.
:hug: MS is one thing, but a sickness bug is too much!!


----------



## godivalocks

Lyns, taking that dioralyte is a good idea if you are dehydrated. But if it's that bad, I would definitely see a doc, because if you are dehydrating they can give you something intravenously.


----------



## Lyns

Thanks....if I'm no better by tomorow I will do that. I've just called my midwife, but I am just simply not up to driving to the docs and they are very reluctant on hme visits, unless the midwife requests it.

Off back to bed......I want to throw up less lay down. x


----------



## scrubgrub

ahh hon. Do you think maybe your mom can take you to the doc if you're still not feeling better? :hug:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Meh, I feel like crap, my throat is really sore and sickness started this afternoon


----------



## Lyns

scrubgrub said:


> ahh hon. Do you think maybe your mom can take you to the doc if you're still not feeling better? :hug:

I'm sure she would if I really needed it, but to be honest I don't feel up t the trip....I just know I'd be sick en route right now.

Spoke to my midwife.....if I'm no better in the morning, she's gonna get the doc to me.


----------



## Hansie

I had a bug a couple of weekends ago. was not nice! from what ppl have said on another forum I go on think its sweeping the country. I really hope you feel better soon Lyns. xxxxx


----------



## JJF

Hey girls, so sorry Lyns that your feeling so awful, glad you've been able to rest and hopefully the liquids will start staying down. I'm so lucky to have plenty of grandparents around to help out when times get tough! 

Sounds like we are all suffering from a bit of MS, lets just hope that all equals Sticky Beans! I know my sickness could definitly get worse since I havn't thown up yet but I think I'm going to have to throw a hissy fit and kick and scream if/when it does, I'm not enjoying it! I feel so lazy, i get home from my little tiny part time job and after lunch I just lay around and then feel so guilty about it. Oh well!!!!

I have a scan on Dec 5th at 8 weeks, here in the states they do your first US at 8 weeks typically honeyo8 :)


----------



## csmummu

yes its a nasty bug my mum and caitlin had it steve only had it for 24 hours! luckly devil!

Im glad your MW is so understanding!


----------



## NikiJJones

Lyns: I hope you are feeling better today. Get the doc out if not.


----------



## Lyns

Thanks all, I'm feeling a lot better today....absolutely drained, but thankfully the sickness has pretty much gone......honestly regular MS seems pleasant in comparison!

I ended up going to my Mum's last night.....my dad came to collect me, and it was far better as she looked after Morgandie for me then, and I was able to rest....I donlt think I'd have been strong enought ot lift her if i'd needed! And hubby has just called and has managed to arrrange coming home tonight from his business trip instead of tomorrow, so thats a bonus!

Just hope my littel bean is still safely tucked up in there.....will be seeing midwife tomorrrow so looking forward to that!

Thanks for your concern....i felt very yucky and very lonely!


----------



## NikiJJones

Glad you are on the mend. Good luck with the midwife tomorrow.


----------



## wishingonastar

yeah good luck with midwife...glad you're feeling better too x


----------



## loopylew

Lyns glad your feeling better hun x ive been totally shattered the past couple of days, felt sick on and off the past couple of days but the tiredness is unbelieveable, don't know how im gonna manage when im back to work next wk, my jobs so stressful and long days, just don't feel that im gonna cope!


----------



## Lyns

loopylew said:


> Lyns glad your feeling better hun x ive been totally shattered the past couple of days, felt sick on and off the past couple of days but the tiredness is unbelieveable, don't know how im gonna manage when im back to work next wk, my jobs so stressful and long days, just don't feel that im gonna cope!

Thanks babe, you know, if it gets that bad your doc will sign you off for a couple for weeks. Baby is more important! :hugs:


----------



## NikiJJones

I was soooooo tired Mon, Tues and Wed this week, and then today I seem to have tons of energy from somewhere??!! But the nausea came flooding back today: real travel-sickness feeling today, but I'm still loving it. Wonder how long that novelty will last?!!!
Loopy: if the tiredness is really a problem, it might be an idea to get signed off, though I know it's not an option in all jobs. Wouldn't be an option for me really, so I'm hoping mine comes and goes like this week.
My sense of smell is doing CRAZY things today!!!! Convinced I have had really bad BO all day, and that a child in my class smelt of dog food!


----------



## JJF

I'm tired but can handle that part, its this yuckie nausea, but whats a mommy to do :) We can do this girls, it just royally sucks, hahaha. I'm glad we have each other to talk to. 

Lyns so glad Graeme is able to come home early tonight, thats gotta be a relief for you while you try to get stronger and back on your feet! Good luck at tomorrows scan!


----------



## Lyns

JJF said:


> Lyns so glad Graeme is able to come home early tonight, thats gotta be a relief for you while you try to get stronger and back on your feet! Good luck at tomorrows scan!

Thanks hun...sadly its not a full scan, just a mw appointment but I'm gonna see what she can do for me, as technically I don't get scanned until 12 weeks.....and I am so not waiting that long!


----------



## loopylew

tiredness wasn't too bad yesterday, today will be the real test as im going out tonight to a gig then on a night out, theres a few of us staying in a hotel so i can't even leave early and go home! ill hopefully be ok, might have a little sleep in the car on the way there!


----------



## godivalocks

I'm so ready for this ms to be over. I'm not so bad as some here, but the feeling like you want to throw up all the time, along with the constant gagging and sometime upchucking is getting old fast.

As well as the indigestion, and the heartburn, and the cramping, and the falling asleep when you least want to.

I want to feel better again. :hissy:


----------



## honey08

can u add me please....real names louise :)
not sure when am due....wot if its after 15july ? does it matter ???
hope everyones well, im fine a little worried over different things, praying 2gos i have a healthy baby in me arms in 8mth :) had a mc in march this yr,so im very very scared, ive an early scan just after 8dec, looking 4ward to this frist,then if HB etc is good will try relax a little :)


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Meh, I feel so drained :(


----------



## wishingonastar

hey honey (louise!)
nah stay in here if you want even if it is after 15th :) i'm sure we won't boot you out over a few days! lol
have you worked out your due date from your cycles? if not, go to google and type in 'due date' then you'll get loadsa predictor sites come up and you can work it out
x


----------



## JJF

Hey honey08, added you to our list on page 1 :) welcome.

Godiva, I hear ya girl, I know it could be worse but it still sucks. My hubby took my little guys out all day today and I've just been laying in the bed, which has been nice, don't get me wrong but sort of depressing too since I don't feel so hot.


----------



## NikiJJones

Hiya Honey: welcome to this thread too.
:hugs:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I feel so ill atm :(, my throat is still killing, how is everyone else?


----------



## Lyns

:sick: and tired! Situation normal, I think!

Sorry to hear you feel rough :hugs:


----------



## Hansie

Hi ladies 
so nice to hear im not the only one feeling like shite :rofl: I have felt continuously sick for the last 3 or 4 days and im so tired all the time I actually took myself to bed for a couple of hours this afternoon (as hubby is off on sundays so can look after my lil girl) and I properly slept like didn't doze but was in a deep sleep for 2 hours. Then hubby woke me with a cup of tea :hugs:. I feel rotton all the time and im actually wondering how im going to get through the next week looking after my lil girl and being normal and seeing friends that dont know im pg. I haven't been sick yet (I was only eva sick twice the first time) but I feel horrid sorry I keep saying that :rofl:. I am also still breastfeeding and my nipples are very sore and my lil girl has a cough and a cold so is feeding all the time uuugggggbbbllllaaahhhh :rofl: sorry ive rambled for ages, I hope you all feel better very soon. xxxxxx


----------



## Taranboo

Hi girls, can you add me too...
My name is Tara and my due date so far is 4th July 2009.
As you can see I am a new member and this has really been my first day having a good look round on this forum. Loving it already! 

So far I have manage to stay clear of M/S. Just the odd day where I have felt a bit queasy. I just cannot stand the smell of coffee, washing up liquid and just generally have the feeling of 'oh I don't fancy that' when normally I would! Craving celery though! Strange!

I have very sore boobs, bloating, wind and I seem to get a lot of heartburn! Tiredness comes and goes, no set pattern! Nightmares but the thing that gets to me the most... I seem to cry all the time! About nothing and everything! 

Anyway, looking forward to sharing with you all.

Tara
xx


----------



## Saxogirl

Hey Tara, Welcome to B&B!!!

The nausea has really hit me over the last few days but still not been sick.... :sick: Am already starting to get fed up with feeling crabby all the time! The few friends who know I'm Pg are all saying don't worry it gets better but am not convinced at the mo!

xxx


----------



## Saxogirl

godivalocks said:


> I'm so ready for this ms to be over. I'm not so bad as some here, but the feeling like you want to throw up all the time, along with the constant gagging and sometime upchucking is getting old fast.
> 
> As well as the indigestion, and the heartburn, and the cramping, and the falling asleep when you least want to.
> 
> I want to feel better again. :hissy:

Lol - I couldn't have put it better myself!! :hissy::hissy:

I trying to focus on the little baby at the end - but it seems soooo far away at the moment!!

xxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Saxo: my nausea has really hit badly over past few days. I feel sick ALL the time now. Having to munch on rice cakes constantly in order to combat it. Still don't really mind, as I like feeling PG, but I hope it doesn't get any worse. I have a sort of feeling it will though! Not sure how I'd manage to go to work if it does. I was struggling to teach on Friday.
Roll on 12 weeks when we all know our LOs are safe and hopefully the MS has gone. I hope we don't all still feel really sick at X'mas! Yuck!


----------



## loopylew

just checking in, survived another night out last night and a concert! people i was with were wrecked which was a bit daunting but i was fine. Been feeling sick on and off today, not much to report really, still stocking up on fybogel, think its getting me through this trapped wind and constipation! Back to work tommorrow after 2 weeks just about off, will be the test of my tiredness!


----------



## csmummu

hey all... 

im bleeding a little but now its brown stuff and getting some pains going to call EPFAU tomorrow see what they say. im hating myself right now for doubting my little charlie! :( 

Hubby has been great even though hes not well hes confinded me to lying down all day lol. im terrified to go to the toilet!!!


----------



## Lyns

Oh Max....I'm sure everything will be Ok hunny.....have a huge :hug:. Sounds like you need one!

Did you bleed at all with Caitlyn?


----------



## csmummu

LOL you know what the funny thing is i had a missed M/c with a baby before caitlin and i didnt bleed at all thought i was having the perfect pregnancy and got scanned at 12 weeks and WTF no baby! 

Caitlin i bled 8 and 12 weeks and guessed it was my period trying to get through and the woman at EPFAU agreed. but im having problems linking the time.. im 6w 5d thats not my period fucking with me. i guess its 4 weeks from conseption ... Caitlin is beeing sooo good realising mummy isnt quite right. another thing bothering me i feel silly bleeding is normal in early pregnancy and the proof i have caitlin after bleeding makes me feel like im waisting people time! grrr. 

Thanks for the hugs! off to bed after bad boys 2 :) and we will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Lyns

Fingers crossed for you with EPAU tomorrow hun....keep us posted x


----------



## Saxogirl

csmummu said:


> hey all...
> 
> im bleeding a little but now its brown stuff and getting some pains going to call EPFAU tomorrow see what they say. im hating myself right now for doubting my little charlie! :(
> 
> Hubby has been great even though hes not well hes confinded me to lying down all day lol. im terrified to go to the toilet!!!

Oh honey :hugs::hugs:

Am sure it'll be fine but get your self to that doc anyway just to reassure you, have you been working hard /overdoing things? put your feet up and try and relax, I know that doesn't help much but try and stay calm - hope all will be ok 

xxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Maxi: sending you a huge :hugs: and will be thinking of you today.
Super-sticky vibes to your beanie.


----------



## csmummu

thanks girlies. i woke up this morning expecting to call up straight away but when i went to the toilet and wiped... there was next to nothing there. i wouldnt have noticed if i wasnt looking for it. im seeing the midwife for my first appointment so i will mention it then.

oh another thing making me reassured is we had a chineese last night to cheer me up. its my favourite meal. when i was going to bed i was sick. Last time we had chineese i was sick then too... Charlie doesnt like chineese. I think s/he was lying down the law! no more chineese for me. ive made DH sware no more in this pregnancy!

feeling very positive!!


----------



## csmummu

Well after talking to a friend of mine she told me it was best to get scanned as you never know whats going on in there. too true. so i have a scan on Wednesday 10:10am i will be 7 weeks to the day. The receptionist was lovely. i do feel silly but up until this morning i had terrible pain i though it was my appendix! lol.

Quite excited and nervous now. Come on charlie.


----------



## NikiJJones

Maxi: glad you are feeling more positive, but yes: get scanned just to be sure. I'm also having 7 week scan on Wed. We can hold each other's virtual hands!!!
FX all is just fine for both of us and our little beanies.


----------



## Lyns

Fingers still crossed for you max.....I'm sure it'll be Ok :hugs:

On another note....just booked my Nuchal Fold Transclucency Scan for 21st December.....gulp! I am praying everything will be OK. I don't know if I'll go for dating before as they will do that then, albeit privately.


----------



## csmummu

Aww Niki would love to hold your hand wednesday :) 

Thanks for the good thoughts i know they have reached me and all appears to be well again :) Still a bit achy down below... well everywhere below my ribs LOL

Lyns thinking of you and marmaduke. you dont need any extra stress!


----------



## NikiJJones

Lyns: Keeping FX for you on 21st December and sending :hug:.


----------



## Saxogirl

Good luck or weds for Niki and Maxi, hope all goes well for both of you :hugs:

Max - You totally made me have to have chinese for tea (yes I did read your post properly lol - :sick:)

Good Luck Lyns for dec 21st - will have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## scrubgrub

Lyns best of luck, that totally scares me so big :hugs:

Max hope things continue to look good, sounds like everything will be fine.

I go in for my 8 week scan on Wednesday. woo hoo. Totally have a bump now...unfortunately it's all big fat bloaty gas. :rofl:


----------



## NikiJJones

Looks like there's 3 of us getting scanned tomorrow. FX for all of us!!!!
My scan is now at 9am, instead of 3pm. I got myself in a tizz today as all symptoms have gone and I have cramping, so rang the hospital, and they kindly got me an earlier slot. So, with any luck I will have seen my LO's heartbeat by 10am tomorrow. Good luck Maxi and Scrubgrub too. We want to see 3 healthy, happy babies tomorrow!!!


----------



## csmummu

well it does come in 3's! im happy now 

I had my first midwife appointment today with.... IAN... not sure how i feel about that as far as i remember with caitlin the MW didnt do anything but feel my tummy so that will be ok. He put me due at the beginning of july! thats like a whole week ahead?! Sigh! Scan will be sure tomorrow. He rambled a lot at me and gave me the forms to fill in... and also sent of my 12 week scan which he said i should hopefully have before xmas!! My next MW appointment is at 14 weeks because thay couldnt fit me in over xmas LOL. im not planning to have any tests other than bloods so thats fine.

Niki - i lost all my symptoms too wonder if our babies will be the spit of eachother you know like every body has a twin somewhere LAMO! oh and today on the buses i saw 2 baby girls one for you one for me! :) 

Scrub - i look 6 months already. I popped in to see my mum after MW and had some cornflakes man i felt bloated!!!


----------



## scrubgrub

You'll all be asleep by the time I get my scan. LOL! 

Best of luck to you two tomorrow.


----------



## csmummu

HAHA when arnt we asleep lately ... gettit?


----------



## NikiJJones

Maxi: I think we are having virtual twins!!! They are even doing the same with the symptoms. Twin girls!!!! Yay!!!!!
A bit scary having a man MW. Not sure I like the sound of that! Mine will be a lady, as I've met her at the docs surgery, but she wasn't very reassuring and told me I possibly won't even get my booking in appointment till after X'mas, by which time I'll pretty much be 2nd Tri. She also seemed to be taking the tack of "Well: let's see if you get that far this time..." You've got to love these medical professionals!! So reassuring!!!
Sending you virtual hand-hold and :hugs: for your scan tomorrow. I'll let you know how mine goes!


----------



## JJF

Max was sorry to hear of the spotting, glad your appt went well today.

3 scans for tomorrow, yippie, can't wait to hear all the good news.

Been off for a few days cause the MS has rendered me nearly unmanagable with taking care of my two little guys. My hubby has been wonderful to help out and I've found myself in a near panic at times wondering how I'm going to handle it all. I scored some nausea meds from my friend today (remember me telling yall there was such a thing?) and they do seem to be helping and I am wearing the sea bands today too that put pressure on your preassure point in the wrist area of the arm. Can yall see that I'm DESPERATE right about now to feel better? Not sure the drugs are a miracle yet, only taken 1 so far, but compared to how I was yesterday (bedridden) today has been a better day.

Hope everyone is getting along well...


----------



## NikiJJones

Sorry to hear your MS is so bad Jennifer. I must admit, I felt like that Sunday. I just felt I couldn't cope. Now it's gone I want it back!!! I'm sure if it comes back I'll be feeling HORRID again!!!


----------



## csmummu

Aww jen im glad your hubby is helping out! just think a few more weeks and we will be over the MS. hope you are feeling better!

Niki my booking in appointment is the 8th jan! 14 weeks ish and i SHOULD get my propper scan before xmas... oh gee thanks!


----------



## StntWife

hey ladies! I'm new to all of this and saw you are all expecting in the beginning of july. my due date is july 7th and i'm not really sure how everything on this site works.

hope you are all having a good day!


----------



## scrubgrub

hey welcome! glad to see you. Is this your first??

ahhh siigh. So I guess this makes up for the constant BDing to get the baby, but the DH now thinks it's a bit odd to do the deed anymore. He just can't bring himself to want to. I don't know if he's worried or he thinks he's gonna poke her eye out ;)


----------



## NikiJJones

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: I saw my beanie's heartbeat!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
I sobbed for joy in the ultrasound room!!! I am so, so delighted and so relieved!
LO is 9mm long which is spot on for 7 weeks today.
Now I feel all wobbly with joy. Feel a bit sick too, but I think it is the stress of it all leaving me. NHS don't need to scan me again till 12 weeks now, so I think I will get one or two private scans done for my own peace of mind in the meantime. Right now DH and I are just so delighted that our little baby has a heartbeat. It really feels like she/he is alive now.
Good luck to scrubgrub and Maxi today too.


----------



## csmummu

HI stntWife. Welcome over :) if you need any help with anything just ask.. 

Yes im in a good moood today even though i was kept waiting 45 MINS WITH A FULL BLADDER!!!! these people should know better! well our little charlie is measuring 6w 4d which to be honest im more annoyed about than being kept waiting 45 mins lol It was so cool to see the heart beating away and steve even saw my ovaries!!! (they were checking the pain i have in my left side.) 

Scrub - hope your scan goes well too! 

Oh and i didnt sob i laughed!! i couldnt help it and when i laughed the whole screen moved lol. and she showed us 2 views of charlie one was the baby view.. i actually said and i quote " wow it looks like a baby" :dohh: and another view of him looking like a tadpole! LOL


----------



## JJF

Nikki-YIPPIE, I have a feeling I'm going to be crying too, seems to have been an emotional road for me as well this time around. Thanks for the measurement, that will give me something to look for too next week. I don't go until 8 weeks 3 days but looking forward to seeing if I'm a few days ahead since I think I might have OV early since I was getting pretty strong positive tests at 8dpo. 

Max and Nikki-are you measuring where you think you should be based on last period? I know they moved you ahead yesterday Max but now your moved back?

Good luck scrub!


----------



## NikiJJones

Great news Maxi!!!!! My LO also looked like a tadpole. From all angles!!!
Jennifer: FX for you next week. The emotion after having had MC(s) is overwhelming!
I'm a week behind where the docs put me from last period, but I knew that I OVed late, as I feel it clearly and was testing, so I am spot on where I thought from OV.


----------



## scrubgrub

Ahh glad you both could see the lil heartbeats. I'm hoping mine looks more like a baby this visit. It's the most overwhelming thing seeing the heartbeating the first time. I got all teary too. We'll see how I react this time, as last time it was just a beating little dot. I go to the docs in 45 minutes. The DH says he thinks it's a girl too, so here's to my lil girl!

On another note.. the nausea has started to wake me at night. bah! no rest for the wicked.


----------



## NikiJJones

Good luck Scrubgrub!!! Thinking of you.


----------



## scrubgrub

woo hoo. So the doc says everything looks perfect. I'm 8weeks and 1 day, so yet again they've bumped my date back. No 4th of July baby, more like a July 8th baby. She said I can start excercising again, and that the heart beat 173bpm is strong. 1.71 cm I think is what I saw on the screen when they were measuring it. Still have to scan the photo and get it up, but weeeeeeeee.


----------



## NikiJJones

Great news!!!! So pleased that all is OK.
:hug:


----------



## csmummu

Oh wow scrub you got pics!!! cant wait! how yucky having night nausia!! 

Jen, when the MW put me forward i couldnt remember the date of first period LOL so just said beginning of october. The scan today is 3 days back where i thought i was but then i dont think it matters too much at this stage. 

Niki i was sat dying for a wee and all i could think about was you actually being scanned before your appointment time LAMO


----------



## Divinity

Hey Ladies I just wanted to say Hi to you all :) I hope that everyone is doing well I am so sorry that I have fallen off the face of the earth for a few things have been really hard in my neck of the woulds But i wanted you to all know that I am thinking of you all and am still so happy to be part of your Group :) I wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving! I am happy to here about the progress of some of your pregnancy's that I have read in the recent posts And hope everything continues to go wonderful for you all! as for me Baby is Healthy and growing ON track and Looking Good. which is the happiest news for me!


----------



## JJF

Scrub glad to hear the great news, who are you holding in your picture? Girl that nausea sounds wicked, so sorry about that!

Divinity-good to hear from you and that things are well with bean


----------



## NikiJJones

I experienced the joys of night nausea last night!!!
I am determined not to complain though!!!
Booked myself a private scan for next Friday (5th). I'll be 8+2. I just need the reassurance again.


----------



## samah

Hi, my EDD is 14th July 2009.
I would really love a buddy (or more!) to compare notes with, and just for general support. I live on my own all week (in the UK), as my hubby works in another city and we only meet on weekends. I feel quite miserable being on my own, especially now that Ive got an awful flu and cough on top of the MS, and have had to take time off work as well, but feel lonely on my own. Dont have many friends here either, so am looking forward to making some online buddies!


----------



## Lyns

Welcome Samah....I'm a bit the same as you, but my husband is away every other week!

You have a baout 50 buddies already just by joining this thread, so enjoy.....and feel free to come and chat whenever! xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Hi Samah: welcome to the thread!! My EDD is one day after you.


----------



## csmummu

Hi new newbies! 

Di nice to hear from you hope your doing ok xxx

Niki - the best thing about private scans is PICTURES!!!!! i found a place just down the road that does 4d scans cheaply. i wanted one with caitlin but it was soooo expensive! this time im on a winner!

I guess with charlie measuring 6w 4d my EDD is now 18th July! im gonna be one of the last to go!!! Ive also been thinking about what steve says about being on team yellow! kinda coming round to the idea! anyone else thinking of team yellow?


----------



## eeyoresbird

samah said:


> Hi, my EDD is 14th July 2009.
> I would really love a buddy (or more!) to compare notes with, and just for general support. I live on my own all week (in the UK), as my hubby works in another city and we only meet on weekends. I feel quite miserable being on my own, especially now that Ive got an awful flu and cough on top of the MS, and have had to take time off work as well, but feel lonely on my own. Dont have many friends here either, so am looking forward to making some online buddies!

Welcome. U will have lots of friends now. My EDD is is 15th July.

Managed to get in with the new midwife today. First App is Sunday at 9.30. Dont really know what to expect so wish me luck ladies xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Good luck Sunday!!! How great to get Sunday appointments!


----------



## wishingonastar

csmummu said:


> Hi new newbies!
> 
> Di nice to hear from you hope your doing ok xxx
> 
> Niki - the best thing about private scans is PICTURES!!!!! i found a place just down the road that does 4d scans cheaply. i wanted one with caitlin but it was soooo expensive! this time im on a winner!
> 
> I guess with charlie measuring 6w 4d my EDD is now 18th July! im gonna be one of the last to go!!! Ive also been thinking about what steve says about being on team yellow! kinda coming round to the idea! anyone else thinking of team yellow?

yep i'm team yellow!!


----------



## samah

pardon my ignorance, but whats team yellow?!


----------



## wishingonastar

just means we're not gonna find out the sex til it's born :)


----------



## samah

Aaahhh! thanks!!

I dont think i could stand the suspense that long though, and hubby says if i know then he has to know too!!

At which scan can you be fairly sure of determining the sex? I really am new to all this, sorry!


----------



## wishingonastar

once baby is about 16 weeks they say you have a good chance of finding out...my doc said i'll have a scan at 12 weeks and one at 22 so if you're the same you'll be able to find out at your second...

some girls on here say the months before the second scan are wait enough but my OH really wants to hold out til birth and i'm happy to go with that cos i think it's quite exciting that way!


----------



## NikiJJones

Wow! I admire you team yellow ladies!
I am WAY TOO IMPATIENT! If I can know, I will have to know! It is sad really, as waiting for a surprise would be lovely, but I am just NO GOOD at waiting!


----------



## Lyns

Yeah, we are going to find out too. I can respect people wanting to wait but we knew last time and I loved being able to identify with my baby girl....I knew her so much better while she was still part of me and thats something I wouldn't miss for the world.

And no way could I imagine being 39 weeks pregnant and still calling my baby 'it'! It seems ....erm well, almost rude to me...as though you should know better! haha!

But each to their own....good job we're not all the same!


----------



## tabbybartley

Hi, 
Im Tabitha from Southampton, Ontario, Canada. Im 26, just had my bday Nov 21 :)
Im expecting my first baby July 10th. Got to see baby on a scan yesterday! 
Sooo excited!


----------



## JJF

I found out the sex of my daughter around week 11 and my son week 14. We were pretty sure it was a boy before week 14 but it was real obvious by week 14. So special either way but I'm like Niki, way too impatient!


----------



## porkypig

Hi all, hope everyone is ok. Still not really experienced bad nausea and no m/s just some moments of groggyness. Hospital have only just received the referal form my docs even though i went to my doc on 5th nov!! I had to chase it up, i'm so annoyed so now i'm just waiting, i really hope i get my scan before xmas. I want to know that everything is ok xxx


----------



## Lyns

I think they can tell 3D a lot earlier than 2D?


----------



## NikiJJones

Oh: I got my MW and Nuchal scanning dates in the post:
MW: 21st Dec 9am
Nuchal scan: 31st Dec 10.10am.
Just in time to share the news at midnight on new years eve!!!!!!


----------



## csmummu

NikiJJones said:


> Nuchal scan: 31st Dec 10.10am.
> Just in time to share the news at midnight on new years eve!!!!!!

LOL with a whole 11 hours 50 minuites to spare!! ;)

i honestly think hubby is pulling my leg on team yellow i really do hope so! i know if it came to it i would get my own way the little love would do anything for me... but i think if its what he wants i think it will be fine to go with it.... 

my only concern is if we do have a boy.... he will end up being called Charlie brown! i would love to be able to give him another name so i could get used to calling him something else before hes born.... 

i found a life saver for not eating! DRY TOAST! brilliant!!

Hope you are all ok xxxxx


----------



## scrubgrub

Nikki, I hate night nausea, just because it interrupts my much needed sleep time.
We're going to have to know the sex of the baby, so I can start shopping! I can't wait. We think it's a girl, so I'm hoping the DH is right, as it's funner to shop for a girl!

My nuchal fold scan is on the 15th. When I texted my DH he said "well what's that" and I texted back that it's where they check for Down Syndrome. . his response: "Of what? The mother" He thinks he is soo funny.


----------



## eeyoresbird

NikiJJones said:


> Good luck Sunday!!! How great to get Sunday appointments!

I know isnt it great, Means BF can come too. I dont know if its just because its my first appt but if not i will be going for sundays all the time x

Oh were on team yellow too. Have thought about finding out so we can buy cute blue or pink stuff but figure we have plenty of time for that when bubsy is born so team yellow it is....think its all part of the joy when baby is born :hug:


----------



## loopylew

hey girls, sorry ive not been on for a bit, my routines gone to pot with this nausea in a morning and tiredness after work. How we all doing? Ive only been sick once but the nausea is awaful in a morning, takes me about an hour and half to get ready for work so time on pc has gone out the window. Glad to hear some of you got to hear bubs heartbeat, its so amazing! We saw it at 6w4d, had my first midwife appt on the 26th and im back on the 10th Dec to do a loada questions etc, the first appt was just like a meet and greet etc, gave me a loada pregancy paperwork etc.


----------



## scrubgrub

Jen I just realized I didn't respond, that's my niece Sophia that I'm holding. We only have lil girls in my family. I'm the oldest of 4 girls. So I'm thinking I genetically will have some girls.


----------



## NikiJJones

Glad you're OK Loopy. I was just thinking about you this morning and wondering whether you were OK. I know the morning feeling!!!! I feel like I could do with about 6 hours to get going!!!! Looking forward sooooooo much to 2nd tri now!


----------



## JJF

Hey girls, sorry to complain but life has sucked on the MS front these days, spend most days near tears and sick all day long. I've been doing everything in my power not to throw up cause I hate it so much and when I was prego with my daughter it didn't make a difference when I did throw up, it was still awful. TMI....this morning I was like, to hell with it, and threw up and I have felt so much better today, not 100% but life has been managable today, yippie. So maybe thats my answer, just get it all out of my body, who knows. Sorry for the tmi, just thought maybe some of you ladies could use the info. 

Lots of scans around the holidays it seems, yippie!


----------



## JJF

btw, what little signs do I put around my html link in my signature to get my ticker to show?


----------



## csmummu

Jen you need the image ones xxxxxxx

Everyone seams to have been hit by the MS last thing you need at this time of year! 

Scrub your neice is cute my eldest neice has just turned 20 and has a month old baby boy :) 

i feel sick now and dinner is nearly ready great!


----------



## NikiJJones

Jennifer. Sorry to hear you are also feeling so rough.
Roll on 2nd Tri for all of us!!!
:hugs:


----------



## honey08

porkypig 
same ere hun av not had any MS but most days i think i wud feel better if u cud be sick...if this makes sense ! 
nikki
im so impatient aswell hun, FX were aving a 2d scan in feb...they can tell u the sex at 16wk ! plus of course other important things aswell

im at docs wk2moro then hes guna get me in for a scan few days after:wohoo: hope everythings ok, the last mc has just made us worry 100x more...but then only time will tell !


----------



## godivalocks

Just got back from the holiday weekend.

It seems my MS is calming down. I still will get queasy and throw up, but it seems to have lessened in frequency. I hope it will soon completely disappear.


----------



## scrubgrub

It's kinda nice being pregnant over Thanksgiving. The massively huge bloated belly I have now (I probably would have if I wasn't pregnant after all I ate!), I don't feel so guilty about :rofl: hope all had a great Thanksgiving!!


----------



## csmummu

hehehe its an excuse to look 8 months pregnant! :)

Hope you all had a nice time!


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hi girls, I'm due July 9th! Very excited!
I found out on 4th Nov at 16DPO. Had my scan Yesterday and a very healthy baby :D

I'm 8 weeks and 5 days but the tickers aren't being my friends at the mo haha!!
xx


----------



## Lyns

Congrats and welcome babyblues...same EDD as me!


----------



## Lyns

Is anyone feeling a lot less crampy now than they did or just me? 

I suddenly realised today I haven't felt any cramping feeling for a few days....dunno whether thats good or bad :shrug:


----------



## scrubgrub

LOL! I just had that thought this morning. And now here I sit with a sharp cramp in my left side... also had the "gee my m/s seems to be reducing" thought 2 days ago... then Monday came. :rofl: it's such a fun rollercoaster. . . stomach loops and all ;)


----------



## Lyns

scrubgrub said:


> LOL! I just had that thought this morning. And now here I sit with a sharp cramp in my left side... also had the "gee my m/s seems to be reducing" thought 2 days ago... then Monday came. :rofl: it's such a fun rollercoaster. . . stomach loops and all ;)

Thats the thing...my MS is almost non-existent now too. I had it REALLY bad last time...so bad I was hospitalised, and this time nothing really. I do like a littel bit of a reminder I'm pregnant from my body....occasionally!


----------



## csmummu

Lyns my MS is a lot less than number 1 so im thinking different gender... hmmmm ;)


----------



## Lyns

Thats true Max....my first midwife told me it was a girl as soon as she heard I'd had Hyperemisis....she was so right!

I'd be happy with a boy! Or a girl for that matter....well I suppose it'll one or t'other!


----------



## JJF

I believe ladies are sicker with girls than with boys, been my experience anyway but will be interesting to try out the theory this go around since I'm so fortunate to have a boy and a girl, this third one is a gift and a bonus of one sex:) I'll tell you if my theory was right in about....5-6 weeks when I get my gender ultrasound :)

It is nice to be reassured but I could do with a little less sickness as a reminder, hehe. I'm going to knock on some wood before I say this but the last two days have been a tiny bit more managable, think it might be that I've had to work a little bit and perhaps that push to get through it all has helped, don't know but guess I'll go with that explination.

Hope everyone is well and good luck to who ever said they had their scan tomorrow, can't remember!


----------



## godivalocks

I had a dream last night that my belly just popped out (noise included--like someone flicking the inside of their cheek), and I was horrified. And then my guts started getting the crap kicked out of them from the inside.

It was like the movie "Alien".

What a nightmare.


----------



## Lyns

Wierd....I had a dream I gave birth to a puppy.....:shock:


----------



## godivalocks

Well, at least it wasn't a litter of puppies. :)

And I think I spoke too soon about my m/s calming down. It seems to have come back. I keep on wondering how much longer it's going to hang around, and then I've read some stuff other ladies are experiencing later on and they STILL seem to be having the queasiness etc.

That's a scary thought.


----------



## wishingonastar

god i had a shock of my life this morning...woke up and touched my stomach then panicked because it felt much flatter so i thought it was all over and i'd lost my bean then remembered my belly starts off that way then bloats during the day...i'm now reassured again by my big fat bloated end of day belly :)


----------



## loopylew

hey girls how are we all doing? my nausea is still the same on and off all day, im not throwing up but im starving most of the time and i think i could actually just nibble all day if i could. Boobies are still sore but thats about it, i keep getting the odd sharp
to my left hand sign esp if i turn quick in bed but thats about it, cramps are a lot less now


----------



## cerilou

Hi ladies

I feel dreadful! My ms seems to have worsened over the last week or so. I just feel nauseous all day. I find I have to eat every hour to stop me throwing up but then I have a horrid taste in my mouth. I was in bed by 7pm last night.

We have our works Christmas party this weekend and I am dreading it!

Why does ms make you feel so lousy!

:hug:


----------



## Lyns

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

I just rang the hospital as I'd heard nothing about my scan dates, and my midwife suggested I give them a poke. There had been some muck-up in the system and my notes hadn't been put on....so they've offered me a concellation on Monday....this next Monday 8th at 3.20. I'm so excited....I'm going to meet my baby!


----------



## scrubgrub

oh yay! Some times screw ups are great. So great to hear Lyns.

And can I just say Chinese food is the bomb... raspberries too.


----------



## eeyoresbird

Hey ladies sorry not been in touch for a while our internet is very tempremental and only seems to work when it wants. 
Well I suffered terrible terrible wind from a week gone saturday until this monday, so bad i couldnt sleep and it made me cry it was so bad. Went to the midwife on sunday for my 1st appt and she said unfortunately it was totally normal and as i get in 3rd tri it will be so bad i will be taking gaviscon to bed with me. She told me to eat xxx extra strong mints as the peppermint in them soothes it and i have been and the pains have totally gone, now all i feel is a little sickly every morning between 9 and 11 but am never sick and then i am just starving and want to eat everything in site. Its starting to show too i look like I am 5 month preg at nights and then wake up in the morning and its flat again (well not flat but u get the idea)

Got my first scan date through, christmas eve morning at 8.30am , how amazing is that , i will be able to show everyone my babys photo on christmas day and officially announce it woo hoo.

Hope everyone is doing well and not suffering too much...it will all be worth it in the end ladies....keep ur eyes on the prize !!!!!!


----------



## csmummu

ooooh scan dates how exciting. :) have a happy monday lyns! How cool to have an xmas eve scan im so hoping for one before xmas!


----------



## loopylew

i can't wait for my scan on the 19th Dec, day of my work do so im gonna officially announce it then to al work colleagues. Symptoms have been dying off which has had me in a panic, no blood or cramps etc so im hoping everything is ok, just want my scan to come quicker than 2 weeks away!


----------



## porkypig

Hi all, i've got a private scan booked for tuesday (9th) cos i'm soo impatient. (I hope beanie is ok) 
My booking appointment with midwife is on the 16th so i hope i can get an nhs scan before xmas. we're hoping to tell everyone on xmas day. I'm really hoping everything is ok as i've still got next to nothing symptoms, even boobies have died down. hope evryones ok xxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Yay for baby!!!! Well my LO is well and truely fighting fit today. It made sure that the MS came back with serious avengeance today! Have lost count how many times I've vomited today! Had to stop the car and throw up in the forest on the way to school, threw up while feeding the ducks this afternoon in the abbey gardens, threw up at the private clinic!!!
So the scan was just great! The clinic was absolutely LOVELY! (beats an NHS establishment!) Saw beanie really clearly: little heart beating away nice and fast (I thought it reminded me of how my hamster's hearts used to feel) and we could see beanie's head and arm and leg buds clearly. Was so, so exciting!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
Still not worked out how to get the photos on here. Will put my mind to it this weekend. 
Anyway: the clinic was so great, and it feels so, so reassuring that baby is doing OK, so I think I'm going to have another couple of reassurance scans over the next few weeks.
Feel a bit :sick:y again now, so going to have a cuddle up with my kitties.


----------



## godivalocks

I feel for you on the m/s Nikki. Other day, I was throwing up and almost choked on it because my body didn't give me time to breath because of the heaving. Even when nothing else was coming up. That was scary.

I'm have an appt. on Tuesday. Supposed to hear the heartbeat. Going to try and convince them to do an early scan (they usually won't until 12 wks) because OH will be leaving soon :cry: . If they could set something up closer to next weekend, it will be close to 11 wks, which should be enough where he can see a baby shape rather than just a yolk sac and a heartbeat.


----------



## NikiJJones

I do hope they let you have a scan. Would be sad for DH not to see your baby before he goes. FX for you.


----------



## honey08

hiya all,,,,well im due 16july....so wont be posting in ere anymore:( sure most of u post in other aswell anyways !! 

got grt news tho.....went for scan 2day and saw HB aww it was fantastic !!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## JJF

Honey08 you don't have to leave!!! I only put those crazy July dates up top so the thread wouldn't get too everwhelming with 50 ladies or something, you totally don't need to go!!!

Had my scan today, yippie, 8 weeks 5 days, new due date of July 12th. Had my boy 12 days early and daughter 18 days early so I'm thinking I'm headed towards a June baby :) I do have Hypermesis though and am hoping I won't need to go get fluids at the hospital. He gave me the same drugs that I stole from my friend last week to take but if you recall last week Itried them and they didn't work. Hubby just looked at the bottle and it says to DISOLVE on tounge, I had been swollowing them, so today tried the tounge disolving and guess what, I've been MUCH MUCH MUCH Better!!!! Yippie. This week has been horrible and I've felt so bad and guilty that I couldn't take care of my kids I've been so sick so its nice to feel better. For those of you in the states the drug is called Zophran. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## NikiJJones

Great news about the scan Jennifer! Must be a huge relief.
Sorry about the MS, but great about the pills. I've had a dreadful :sick: day too. Nasty, but I do still find it sadistically reassuring. (Not quite when I'm curled up on the bathroom floor though!)


----------



## JJF

I hear ya Nikki, I thought the MS would be great for the same reason, that it would reassure me we had a bean this time, and it DID, but I could have done with maybe a week of the reassurance, hahaha, not this whole time :) I think its just be so stressful cause I'm not able to take care of my kids, gets me down and my house looks like a bomb went off and put dishes and laundry EVERYWHERE!


----------



## NikiJJones

Mine too! And I'm not trying to care for kiddies. My house is filthy, as I just can't face cleaning or tidying. My classroom looks similar, and I can't mark the kids books properly!
My Mum, bless her, is coming to stay in just over a week and said she'll help me do a big clean up. How lovely is that?


----------



## JJF

Thats great, I've got my mom coming over on Monday to help me out. She is a big help with my kids each week but she wasn't too excited about me having #3 (mainly because I such at pregnancies in the first tri hahaha) so she seems to have distanced her self a bit and isn't offering as much help, ha. Guess its that tough love concept but who knows.


----------



## NikiJJones

My Mum is so excited as it's my first. I bet she won't travel 250 miles to help me out with a 2nd or 3rd!!! She's already planning on coming in July too and that suits me fine. The more help I can get with learning about feeding and nappies, the better! And she is the world's perfect Mum: so good with babies and toddlers.


----------



## loopylew

my mum lives about 10 minutes away so im lucky, shes mega excited though. I want my m/s back, symptoms seem to have dissappeared today, hoping everything is ok though x


----------



## godivalocks

I had another horrible day of m/s where I threw up multiple times, and then the heartburn and indigestion. It's been a miserable day. I was talking to my mom and venting about that and she said "that should be starting to go away by now". I said, "apparently not". I had thought I was getting over it, but it's been back to the daily vomiting.

And then I was emotional because I keep on thinking about OH leaving for a year. I don't know whether I am going to be able to hold it together enough to see him off this time around. I don't like being emotional in front of people. And then I wonder if he will be able to make it back for the birth. I'm absolutely terrified to be going it alone.

You ladies are lucky to have the support you do. It must really help.


----------



## loopylew

aww hun that must be awful for you, does he have to be away for the whole year? i don't know about military etc to know if there are any exceptions.


----------



## godivalocks

loopylew said:


> aww hun that must be awful for you, does he have to be away for the whole year? i don't know about military etc to know if there are any exceptions.

No, if they tell him to go, he has to go. One of those "If I say jump, you ask how high" sort of things.

I've been through it before, and I'm not the only one that has to go through it. Last time I had college to occupy me. This time I don't.

Then, BOOM, through a quirk of fate I was pregnant. It was a shock. With him going away so long, any thoughts of having a kid was put on the back burner. Fate decided otherwise.

He's excited because he's always wanted a kid, but I am terrified. It's will be my first, and I am not thrilled with the prospect of going through all this alone, especially for the first time, and getting big and ungainly and not able to get around as easily and not have any help. And, as I am by myself, I keep wondering what will happen if I go into labor and he didn't make it home in time for his mid-tour, and I don't have anyone to drive me to the hospital. And I will have no one there except impersonal doctors and nurses.

And because he is so excited about "his son" (typical man--kinda hoping it's a girl myself, but have a feeling it's a boy because literally all the military wives have had boys this year), I get a little sad about all the things he's going to miss. He's not going to get to talk to the belly or feel any kicking, he's going to miss all the scans from the point he leaves on. There's a good chance he'll miss the birth. It just makes me want to :cry:

And THEN I'll be going it alone after it's born. I've never dealt with babies before, and he has with his nieces and nephews. Crying makes me go insane; I like quiet. I like my sleep. I can't even fathom getting near a dirty diaper. If I can't convince my mom to come down, I'll be at my wits end. And then I get to feeling sorry for myself and depressed and cry some more.

I don't know whether I'll be able to handle any of this.

At least I have this board for info and support. That's one small blessing.


----------



## NikiJJones

Poor you, sweetie! It is dreadful that he will miss out on so much. You will cope just fine with your LO when he/she comes along though. I am not a "baby" person either, if I'm honest. I'm DESPERATE to be a Mum with kiddies, but I've always been a bit funny about little babies and the crying. My Mum assures me that the hormones all take care of that and make you go all gooey over your baby. I hope so!!!! I know that hormones are strong things, as I used to have the fear of getting a bump, and since the :bfp: I CAN'T WAIT to have a nice HUGE BUMP!
:hug: to help with the MS. I am really suffering with mine right now.


----------



## csmummu

Aww honey you must be boing through hell right now! fingerscrossed they get you the early scan! he needs a baby pic to take away with him.

A little story. When i gave birth to my DD it kicked in from the start but even to the point where when i heard herd a baby cry on tv or in a shop at first i was wondering if it was my baby but after 2 times of this happening i knew what my baby's cry sounded like. my mummy instincts kicked in and she was all i cared about other babies crying didnt make my boobs leak. 

and when i was still in the hospital i had to be taken away for an operation and my parents couldnt stay and they were giving hubby a lift home so he went with them and the midwifes in delivery suite got to look after my 2 hour old baby. i cried when they wheeled me away because i had already let her down, but the midwifes all coo'd around her and made a fuss and when i got her back the first thing i asked was can i feed her.

you will bond instantly with your babies. it took my DH 3 days to bond with her now they are inserperable!

I hopw you can befriend another wife to support you it will help you will be with someone whos already been through it! xxxx


----------



## Lyns

Not a good day for me. My scan has shown my baby died about 4 or 5 weeks ago, and I have to go for a D&C tomorrow.

I'm sorry ladies, I have to leave you.:cry:


----------



## csmummu

Oh lyns i am so sorry. theres nothing i can say having been there i just locked my self away from the worls for 2 weeks and cried. Anything you need just ask xxx


----------



## godivalocks

Lyns said:


> Not a good day for me. My scan has shown my baby died about 4 or 5 weeks ago, and I have to go for a D&C tomorrow.
> 
> I'm sorry ladies, I have to leave you.:cry:

:hugs::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hugs:


----------



## NikiJJones

Oh Lyns! I am so, so sorry to hear your news! Devastated for you completely.
Here for you anytime.
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I am now feeling very humbled. I have been really suffering with sickness, but have just realised that this is nothing, providing my beanie is going to be OK, compared with what Lyns is going through.


----------



## eeyoresbird

Totally with you Nikki, I have been such a moan recently and this whole thing puts it into perspective. So sorry to Lyns' news, infact really devestated. can not begin to imagine what she is going through. If you still reading Lyns we are all thinking of u and here for you hun. PLease take care :hugs:


----------



## Lyns

Thank you everyone. I am back from hospital, after having had an ERPC, which went OK. Apparently everything about my body had carried on being pregnant apart from my baby....so I did lose a fair bit of blood, but, I have to say, I do feel surprisngly OK....a bit empty and lost, but the human body and spirit is an amazingly resilient thing.

I am lucky that I have such a wonderful husband and daughter to focus upon, and such amazing friends here to share my happy and sad times with.

I can't thank you enough for you messages, both on this thread and the pm's....which I shall answer as soon as I can, but I just wanted to let you all know I am OK.....I hope I'm back to share journies with you all again soon xx:hugs:xx


----------



## scrubgrub

Lyns :hugs: you're just such a great spirit and a great person. You've got such an amazing attitude, and I think you really have helped a lot of girls on here. So thank you. I know that has nothing to do with how you're feeling right now, but I just wanted to let you know that. Otherwise, :hug: and much much love to you right now. I'm sure, for me at least last time it didn't hit me for a few weeks later, so we're all here for you when you want to talk. Either way :hug:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I'm sorry Lyns


----------



## godivalocks

:cry::cry:Hubby is gone. It so hard being in an empty house, in an empty bed. This is going to be a hard year. Hope he comes back home to me, safe.:cry::cry:


----------



## wishingonastar

oh godiva you poor thing... big hug x


----------



## loopylew

Lyns im so sorry for your loss xx, Godiva- we are all near for hun, hopefully that will be some reasurrance x


----------



## csmummu

oh honey bless you have you thought about a pet to keep you company they can be very good at cheering you up :)

I got my scan date through today ive been waiting for it for what seams to be forever 30th decebmer :)


----------



## godivalocks

csmummu said:


> oh honey bless you have you thought about a pet to keep you company they can be very good at cheering you up :)
> 
> I got my scan date through today ive been waiting for it for what seams to be forever 30th decebmer :)

Thankfully, I already have a loving dog. It does help, but it's still not the same.
I keep thinking OH is going to walk in at any moment and have to remind myself that he's not going to.

On the bright side, the OB did an impromptu ultrasound for him a few days before he left, since she couldn't order a professional one until around 20 wks. She wasn't an expert with the machinery like a technician would be, so she couldn't zoom in, but he got to see it moving around and take a couple small prints of it with him.

She also proscribed me a motion sickness medicine for my morning sickness. It makes me less sick, but it also makes me fall asleep.


----------



## wishingonastar

i'm glad he had some pics to take and that he got to see a scan cos it helps them bond i think x


----------



## csmummu

Im so glad you managed to get the scan! Your doggy is going to be a great comfort!


----------



## godivalocks

Did this thread die? Everyone in a different thread?


----------



## scrubgrub

Busy with the holiday season. . . mostly. I rarely get on anymore...
So I had my Nuchal scan today. I'm 11 weeks 3 days. They had to do the scan vaginally- bah- the baby wasn't moving in the right way, and they kept moving it. They said they saw the nasal bone, though the doctor said he wasn't sure because of the angle. Mostly though they saw fluid and they said the fluid around the neck was 4+ inches, and anything above three makes you worry. Still trying to figure it all out.


----------



## csmummu

Have they told you you need any more scans?

Im here, nothing to report though still having terrible nausia 24/7 roll on the 30th scan makes it all worth while!


----------



## scrubgrub

Well the ultrasound tech makes me worried (thus why she's not a doc right?!). She's all, well there's no need for her to do the blood work because it'll just come back negative. i.e. she's pretty sure everything looks bad! The neck skin is over 4mm and then she showed me water edema under the skin in other areas. She said there was a nasal bone she thought, but then the doc said there wasn't. He wants me to go in for a CVS. Either way, I've just gone through the whole range of emotions. Sadness, hope, confusion. I still don't know if I want the CVS, as it carries a chance for miscarriage. I will keep and love the baby no matter what, but I want to know to the best of my ability exactly what I'm in for if I am. the MIL says it could mean nothing... but still, they seemed pretty sure today.


----------



## godivalocks

I've seen the term Nuchal Scan, but not quite sure what it is. Guess I'll have to look it up.

My next appt. won't be until the 15th of next month, and I really don't know what they want to do there. Didn't say, just called me and set and appt. Maybe some testing? 

I'll be in 2nd Tri then.

They have a booklet they gave me, but I misplaced it. I'll have to find it and see if it has a time line they follow.


----------



## wishingonastar

oh chick i'm sorry you're having to worry... sounds like the baby was making it difficult for them to measure so perhaps another scan would be different? or if you had the blood test and it said 'low risk' that might be more reassurance for you, or if it said high risk it could prepare you more...?

i know what you mean about the cvs test...i read about it in the big purple pregnancy book produced by the nhs which you can get from your GP receptionists, if not your midwife and it did say the risk of miscarriage from it is incredibly low (like really really low) if you want i can dig up the info and either try and scan it in or summarise it???


----------



## NikiJJones

Sorry to hear about your scan Scrubgrub. Hope all is going to be OK.
:hug:


----------



## csmummu

Oh scrub What a mean Tech! like she could never be wrong [end scarcsm]. Insist on blood tests as techs have got genders wrong with clearer picture and thats not even important!

I hope everything turns out ok for you :hugs:


----------



## scrubgrub

The CVS risk is 1%, the amnio risk is .5%, but you can do a CVS a lot earlier. Most people who want to terminate do the CVS. The Nuchal test happens between 11-13weeks 6 days. That's so they can tell if you may possibly have problems with your baby and make a decision. Since they've started doing them, the number of children with Down Syndrome has significantly gone down. My husband and I wouldn't care if the baby was Down Syndrome. We would still love the baby a lot. We are just worried, as it can also mean that there is some other defect, perhaps something wrong with the heart. I still have to research, but I don't think amnio or a CVS could telll that. SO I think I'll wait. You can do amnio later in pregnancy,and it has a lower rate of miscarriage.


----------



## csmummu

When i had Caitlin we were offered the tests but we decided we didnt care about the results so there was no point doing the tests anyway! 

Hopw your doing ok and can have a nice christmas! xxx


----------



## loopylew

hello girls, ive not got on here for a while, been either feeling sick or shattered! had my 12week scan and they moved me on 5 days so im 12w4d now, can't believe it. Scan was amazing, saw bubs moving, waving and stretching which was amazing!


----------



## csmummu

Great news to move up by 5 days!!!! Im hoping to be a few days ahead :)


----------



## loopylew

wow this thread has gone quiet, ive not been getting on here much. Been ill with flu past 3 days, its been awful not being able to take anything, was supposed to have been at work yesterday but couldn't manage it.


----------



## csmummu

Aww im sorry you caught the flu. apparently its going round. i dont know anyone who has had it yet and hoping not to flu and pregnant must be a nightmare! hope you feel better xx


----------



## LittlePickle

'ello! :)

I've not been here since I found out we were expecting! :blush:

Our scan is Friday - officially we will be 13 weeks but I think by my dates more like 12+4

We shall see! It's a Nuchal Scan so will get blood test results back too! :mrgreen: how is everyone feeling? My bump/bloat disappeared for 4 days and is now back! hahaha!

LP
xox


----------



## scrubgrub

so I'm in Utah (it's snowing here). I'm normally from Los Angeles, where it's always warm and sunny, and came down with a bit of something. Can I say morning sickness combined with real sickness, results in you on the toilet with a bucket on your lap.. not fun.. not fun at all!

On the other note, I really am beginning to see the beginnings of something other than bloat. And my next scan is in a few weeks. Should find out by friday the result of the nuchal blood work.


----------



## csmummu

oh no poor scrub my hubby had it BBBBAAADDDD from both ends its not nice.


----------



## wishingonastar

ooh scrubgrub i hope the results are good :)

i too have the formings of a bump and had my scan today...was on absolute cloud nine and am still there now!

thought i was gonna wet myself especially when she was pressing scanner into me!

immediately on scanning the baby appeared on the screen and i was taken by surprise as in my head i still expected it to look like a bean but it looked like a proper baby! it wasn't moving so i panicked and thought the worst cos i expected it to be really active from what people had said (looking back i now think it was dozing!) the lady pointed out the heart so i quickly chimed in 'is it beating' and she reassured me! then i saw yes indeed it was beating good and strong!!! after that i relaxed and really enjoyed it :)

we saw the bladder, stomach, brain and its arms and legs. she wanted it to turn over to scan from another angle and got me to do some fake coughs which was hilarious cos as i coughed the baby did a mexican wave with its body! still didn't move from its little nest though so she got me to lift my bum up then slam it down firmly 3 times - still stayed in its nest so she gave up! lol...it looked very comfy i have to admit!!!!

we got five really clear wicked photos - for those of you who haven't have scans yet drink a big glass of water an hour or half an hour before you go and don't go to toilet for 2 hours before scan time as you get really good pics cos your bladder is full and acts as a window for the scanner!


----------



## wishingonastar

oh also it was mad cos about a week ago i said to my OH i have a feeling the baby is gonna be early...then at scan today she said the measurements dated the baby as due on 4th july, but as thats less than 10 days from the due date worked out using last period date they stick with the period due date which means still 9th july...i truly think baby is developing quickly and is gonna be early though and scan measurements prove it so we shall see!!!


----------



## scrubgrub

Lol, my bub was the same way. She made me cough, and she slapped my stomach. I SWEAR my baby's hands were behind it's head just relaxing. When I coughed it would kick it's arms and legs, then go back to sleeping. I had to have a vaginal ultrasound for the nuchal test, and well she thought maybe wiggling the wand around would help too! not pleasant, not pleasant at all.
4th of July baby is awesome!


----------



## wishingonastar

oh scrub you poor thing! just told my OH and he said 'she slapped her stomach?????' i said maybe they do things differently in america! lol
something thats perked me up is on one of the pregnancy emails i have with updates it says your baby is already starting to show signs of their developing personality and can a chilled out one can be sign of sedate baby and a wiggling one can be a lively, demanding baby so i like to hold onto that thought given ours were chilled on the scan! lol
we'll see.......!!!!


----------



## godivalocks

Hey guys, long time no writey :) . Been visiting relatives and managed to get on their 'net.

I've still been suffering from bouts of morning sickness, but thankfully it seems to be fewer and far between. Something I'm beginning to notice is that my skin is really itchy, especially on my lower back.

I don't really have a bump yet, which is fine by me so far. I can still sleep on my stomach :) . Only reason I would want a bump is so that hubby has something to see in pictures since he can't be here.

I swear I can feel it moving, as small as it is supposed to be. Not often, but I feel something and it ain't gas (I know what THAT feels like). I don't understand why they say first timers won't be able to feel it for a long time. After so many years of NOT feeling it, to have some alien sensation would definitely leap out at me like this. Will be 14 weeks this Sunday, so will officially be in 2nd tri.

I also never understood how they say heavier people won't be able to feel it until much later. I could understand them not feeling it from the OUTSIDE until later, but not from the inside.

Still waiting for next OB appointment, which is in another couple weeks. They never said what it is supposed to be about. Not and ultrasound, since they would have to send me to a different department for that. I should be almost 16 weeks by the appt.

I think they told me my next u/s will be sometime in the beginning of Feb, but I think they mean middle, since that would be closer to 20 wks for me.

So, that's my update. Glad to see that everyone seems to be doing well :).


----------



## godivalocks

P.S. -- Anyone else have those days where your stomach feels like you've done hundreds of crunches? Not exactly a sore feeling, just kinda that tight feeling before the soreness kicks in.


----------



## wishingonastar

hey godiva...no my stomach doesn't feel like crunches, but it constantly feels like i have a balloon under my skin...i seriously feel huge inside and getting uncomfortable!

my skin feels itchy too but only really on my boobs...i think its a sign of stretching so definately time to crack on with the body butter all over!!!


----------



## jovi_girl

hey all, just wondering if i can join you? Im Lani, 27 and epecting our first somewhere between July 9 (doctors estimate) and July 12 (my estimate). Ive just joined this site, was at another site, but not too many girls there due at the same time so not much chatting going on. HOpe its ok to join you!


----------



## wishingonastar

sure...welcome jovi :)


----------



## lucylu

Hi everyone!
I'm new too. This is my 1st post. 
I've been given 11th July as my due date :)
I'm 32, from Coventry, never been pregnant before, scared yet excited. 
It's been pretty weird as I've had no morning sickness (lucky me) and no other signs/symptoms of pregnancy. It only actually sunk in when I went for my 1st scan the Monday before xmas. Wow what a wonderful/amazing experience that was (apart from the huge bursting bladder haha). My boyfriend and I were so gobsmacked. 
Anyway hi again to all you July expectees!
LucyLu


----------



## godivalocks

Got myself some Curel pregnancy lotion. I know that it probably won't prevent stretchmarks, since that has more to do with genetics (but a girl can hope, can't she :rofl:) but the least it will do is stop this insane itching.

I'd been meaning to get some the last couple weeks, but only got around to getting it today.


----------



## wishingonastar

i've got loadsa body butter that i'm gonna use...i just haven't been arsed to do it yet! lol

OH saw an ad on tv for the palmers cocoa butter stretchmark lotion and asked me if i'm using it..i replied 'only if you buy it for me' so he is! lol :)


----------



## cooney

I would Love a Texting buddy if anyone is interested!


----------



## godivalocks

My stomach must be growing. Don't know if it is fat or the uterus getting bigger. I'm having an awfully hard time buttoning my pants now.


----------



## scrubgrub

So I've been wondering about that.. when exactly SHOULD I begin the daily slathering in body butter in hopes of no stretch marks?


----------



## godivalocks

I would say whenever you want to. I'm mainly doing it because my itchy skin is driving me nuts. I was having a hard time sleeping at night because of it (on top of having to wake up and pee multiple times).

And Wishing, I know what you mean about feeling like you have a balloon in your gut, because mine feels like that, too. And when I lay down at night, I can actually feel my pulse in my gut, too (without using hands). It's a very odd and often uncomfortable feeling all together.


----------



## scrubgrub

That's so funny, I was laying in bed last night thinking about how I could feel the pulse in my stomach, and thinking how nice it would be if that weren't just my own heart beat! As I'm really starting to get bigger the DH is starting to ask when he can feel the baby kick, it's nice that he's so excited about this too.


----------



## JJF

Hey girls, I'm back after falling off the face of the earth....just update my journal if you want all the details, hehe. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## porkypig

I've had that pulse in the uterus feeling, what is it?? xxx


----------



## csmummu

i had this with my first and my brothers gf was a midwife at the time and all it is, is the blood travling to the baby via the uterus its kinda cool :)


----------



## Pudding-x123

Is anybody else due on the 9th July??

Isn't it exciting!! xxxx


----------



## scrubgrub

I'm due the 8th of July


... dehydrated myself last night. Not good. Dizzy, tired, headachy, and I think I'm having slight contractions so I'm totally drinking a ton this morning!


----------



## wishingonastar

i'm due on 9th...

scrubgrub - apparently we're meant to start the body butter ritual now and do it twice a day... we should be doing boobs, belly and legs (a few of my friends have stretchmarks on legs and backs of knees from swelling!)

god its such a mission...i really do intend to start it...umm...today...ok maybe tomorrow! ha ha

also some of my friends who are mums said we should be doing our kegal exercises several times a day every day as of now too else we could be needing some lady pads everytime we laugh or sneeze!!!


----------



## godivalocks

My boobs already have stretchmarks. I'm not very good at remembering things, so I am usually only putting the lotion on when I itch.


----------



## wishingonastar

don't worry godiva i'm in the same boat! i already have stretchmarks on my boobs, bum, thigh and hips from normal growing as a teenager so i'm thinking i'm pretty much prone to them!!!


----------



## scrubgrub

dang it. Crossing my fingers on hoping for NO stretch marks. 

My legs have begun to itch.. I never expected all of this with the pregnancy.


----------



## godivalocks

My back is beginning to hurt, in the small of it. I also have an ache on the inside of my legs, where they connect with my body. And today, I felt pain/ache shooting into my legs.

It was a nice day out and I needed to ride my horses since I have no one else to do it, and that almost stopped me. But I won't get another nice day for a while so I made myself go out and do it.

And I'm definitely getting the beginnings of a bump. It's too early :( . But I tried sucking it in, and it didn't go in. I just hope I don't get really big, really soon, because I like being mobile.


----------



## wishingonastar

well...i purchased some more maternity clothes today from new look as they had some good ones in the sale and have sorted out my wardrobe and put away all the clothes i no longer fit...which is virtually all of them! my bump isn't that big but it's rendered most of my clothes unwearable already!!! madness :)


----------



## godivalocks

wishingonastar said:


> well...i purchased some more maternity clothes today from new look as they had some good ones in the sale and have sorted out my wardrobe and put away all the clothes i no longer fit...which is virtually all of them! my bump isn't that big but it's rendered most of my clothes unwearable already!!! madness :)

I'm too cheap to get maternity clothes. I can't fathom spending a whole lot on something I'm only going to wear a few months. I've been looking in thrift shops to see if there is anything there (mostly pants-wise because that's the thing I'm having a hard time buttoning). Every single one I've been to has hardly had anything there, and what they did have was too small (kinda makes me depressed, even though I'm not THAT big, just stocky) and what they had was ugly.

I found some really cheap clearance stuff at a Kmart that wasn't half bad, but that was mostly shirts. What I really need now is pants. And every one I've seen has been ugly, with this ugly pouch looking thing in the front. And even THEY didn't seem to fit my tree trunk legs. :hissy:

I think I might end up wearing sweats. Frumpy, here I come!


----------



## JJF

Godiva maybe there are some other ladies on the base that can loan you some maternity clothes? I have some from my other pregnancies, but my seasons are oposite this time around and I'm totally unhappy with what I have. I borrowed some from a friend but she is smaller in my in normal life so that didn't work. I went to Kohls, do you have that store by you? They have these 'babydoll' type shirts right now for $12 in the regular ladies section, you know the kind with the elastic under the boobs and the flowey bottom to them, they come in like 5 colors and they look great. I believe they are made by sonoma and you might find them on the website...just a suggestion for you ladies with Kohl's stores. 

Scrub-I feel like I'm having slight contractions at times and I'm trying to remember how early braxton hicks contractions start, I had them bad with my other pregnancies but seems to me they start in the 20 weeks time frame but I'm with you, there are times at night that my bump feels 'tight' or something already....

UGH, hahaha...can't wait until a few more weeks when I can feel my baby and bond more with it and feel more intune with all this stuff instead of ocasional weird fears and aches and pains....


----------



## wishingonastar

oh godiva you poor thing! i know where you're coming from with not wanting to spend...i spent £13 on black maternity jeans and two tops and OH said why don't I get more, but I figure there's no point really! I've got one pair of blue maternity jeans that i got from mothercare sale so those two pairs should be fine to rotate and then i'll just buy a couple more tops if i need to later on when bigger...black tops are great cos you can rewear them without people realising!!!

i live in sweats at evenings and weekend around the house cos they're so comfy!!! or my pj's...i've started getting in them about 7pm!


----------



## honey08

any1 wants a tx buddy ? cooney asked ?!? 

arent we a bunch of moaners eh :rofl: but were allowed arent we :? 
well yday we went n got a chinese,i gave all of mine to my stepson,just felt so sick and ill all of a suddern uknow :( 2day am plannin on doin me cleaning (slowley)and not goin anywhere :) ive been crying this morning...4no reason,im sat on me own ! lol,think it was somat on telly that set me off uknow :? strange !! 
im hoping im not just guna start with ms now at this stage ,OMG i wud be so gutted if i did,cos although ive had no ms in 1st tri,ive still felt like rubbish uknow :(
hope everyones ok ?!? 
shelly can u put my consultant app for 30jan pls,,,,also my EDD is 16.7.09 and i predict im on term BLUE ! thank u x

PS dy like my new "im in 2nd tri" ticker ?!?


----------



## godivalocks

JJF--I'll have to check out the Kohls stuff. I think there is one around here. Never paid too much attention to the mall area, but if a Kohls is going to be anywhere it will be there. Maybe they will have some decently priced bottoms.

As far as military wives and exchange, everyone I know is and was really skinny during their pregnancies except for their bump. No way I'd fit into their pants. Like I said, I have a stocky build, so what THEY think is big is small on me, lol.

Wishing--Sweats are my best friend right now :D. I tend to spend most of my time in them, and if I have to go out I squeeze into my regular jeans. The leg part on THOSE jeans are fine, it's just the waist that's a pain.

Anyway, my hubby tells me to go out and buy stuff, too, and then he recently turned around and tells me not to spend anything because he was buying stuff left and right to entertain himself while he is gone and paid off a few bills early and we're low on funds. Believe you me, I was NOT a happy camper, mainly because I had to clear out the fridge after nearly 3 weeks gone and need groceries badly (mainly basics like milk and bread).

Honey-- m/s is the pits :(. I had it all through first tri, and still have it on and off now. Right now I am lucky to be on the "good days" where I am not feeling sick and throwing up. 

Hope you feel better.


----------



## wishingonastar

ooh...if it's just the waist at the mo you can get this boob tubes for your belly that sit over your undone trousers and just make it look like you've got a long top on (i've been wearing them with jeans, trousers, everything! i got two off ebay for £3.50 each including postage...go to ebay and type 'belly band' mine were shipped from japan and came within about a week...or you can buy them in some shops


----------



## wishingonastar

yes honey...new ticker rocks :)


----------



## honey08

u can buy them bands in new look uknow !! im not buying maternity clothes uknow......if u dont mind wearing joggers and uv a local JJB purs had a massive sale (still on! ) and all the joggers that arent named...or a rubbish name were a £1 !!! i got 3pairs ! wuda got more if there was more in my size ! lol just a thought for u all :)then im just guna some bigger tops and some of them bands ...sorted ! 

hope everyones ok 2day ? x


----------



## scrubgrub

I haven't bought maternity clothing, though for the past year as we've been WTT or TTC I have strategically purchased clothing that can "work" for a bit. I have got as a christmas gift one black belly band. I've seen them on etsy and ebay for cheap, otherwise in a store you end up paying $16. I think I saw one on etsy for $16 for 3 different colors. Seriously the belly band is great as it not only helps you wear your jeans and other pants, but it kinda holds the bloat in too!

I've also taken to wearing dresses.. I've got quite a few so now I'm all lady like :)

And finally.. grrr, still waiting on my nuchal transluceny blood work.. lvm on Friday, and called today and the stupid receptionist was like, oh I umm got this on Friday and had to follow up with some people, and didn't call you back. I'll have one of the docs call back. Ever so non-chalant, like this isn't an important test. 
It was a comedy. "Oh um ahem, the future of your baby, yes everything is horribly wrong, and we're seriously concerned, I'll try and see if I can have someone call you back. We've known for a bit now, but lost the paperwork, but found it now, so don't worry. You're fine with whenever we can get around to calling you right? No biggie? Cool, thanks for being so understanding. Expect a call at like 8 tonight, yes I know that's 12 hours later and I'm looking at your results now, but hon I'm sure you can understand I'm just busy it being Monday and all." No she didn't say this, but might as well have.


----------



## godivalocks

Yeah, that sounds like it is frustrating, Scrub. Don't you wish you could just reach through the phone...:dohh:


----------



## wishingonastar

big hug scrubgrub x x x


----------



## godivalocks

Well, my 16 week appt. is tomorrow. Kinda dreading my weight being read. Also wondering what else they are going to do.

I don't think I will be getting an u/s until around 20 weeks, though. I'm betting it's a boy. Rather have a girl, because I think hubby needs to have a little girl in his life, but I think it will be a boy (mostly because it's not what I want, and fate likes to laugh at me).

When I say everyone has had a boy in the last two years (out of 40ish couples at his work that has had a baby), I'm not kidding. I think there was only a few girls 2-4, and everyone else has had a boy.

That's another reason I think I'm having a boy. But there's a thread of hope held out for a girl, just not much.


----------



## scrubgrub

My amnio is at 1pm PT on the 27th. That means I find out if it's a girl or a boy, and if I'm having a completely healthy baby or not.

Godiva, I think I'm having a pink one. And It's been a fairly even mix on this end of things since December.. but before that.. boys!


----------



## godivalocks

There was a study saying that in wartime situations more boys then girls are born. I am curious as to the ratio of boys to girls here the last couple years for all the babies born to military wives. 

Just looking at his co-workers babies, it seems to back the study. But that is just a small sampling.

So far, I haven't been offered any testing, but I think they might at this appt. I am suspecting I might get a lecture on nutrition this appt. too. 

Good luck on getting me to eat completely healthy. I've always tried to eat healthy for most of my life, but completely healthy is not doable for me, lol.

I'm actually looking forward to this appt. That's how sad and lonely my life is right now; getting poked and prodded seems way better than sitting at home for days on end by myself.

And I'm looking forward to baby classes just so I can socialize. Wonder how soon I can start attending here.


----------



## wishingonastar

big hug scrubgrub x


----------



## godivalocks

Hey Scrub, let us know how everything goes.

As an afterthought I think you, Wishing, and myself are the 3 people really keeping this thread alive anymore, lol. We get an occasional new person, then I think they gravitate to the other July thread.


----------



## wishingonastar

lol i think you're right godiva!!! i can keep track of what's in this one better than the other one cos on the other i have to go and read about five pages each time before i can write anything!


----------



## scrubgrub

LOL.. yes so very true. I just have known you all since you guys first found out, and it's kinda nice to see us going through it. I think a lot are just at the end of firs trimester though... and well I wasn't on quite as much during that period as I felt awful.

As to the boys to girls theory. I googled it. ..


> The family tree study showed that whether you're likely to have a boy or a girl is inherited We now know that men are more likely to have sons if they have more brothers but are more likely to have daughters if they have more sisters. Women, however, did not have the same tendency.

Now the sad part is the war explanation:


> How might this gene tip the baby balance after a war? Consider the legacy of two hypothetical men&#8212;let&#8217;s call them John and Rich. John has three sons, all of whom go off to fight, and one daughter, who does not. Rich has the opposite family structure: three daughters and one son. John is more likely to see multiple sons return from war alive&#8212;and with Y-leaning sperm. So they&#8217;ll produce more sons of their own. Rich is likely to lose his only son, which if alive, would have fathered girls to even out the sex ratio. The mechanism, Gellatly&#8217;s genetic model shows, shifts the sex ratio back to normal as the dip in male mortality recovers.

So perhaps in military populations there are definitely more boys born... but here in California with all the hippies... well not as applicable... LOL


----------



## nicolee.

*heloo  i'm due in july 09  xx*​


----------



## godivalocks

scrubgrub said:


> LOL.. yes so very true. I just have known you all since you guys first found out, and it's kinda nice to see us going through it. I think a lot are just at the end of firs trimester though... and well I wasn't on quite as much during that period as I felt awful.
> 
> As to the boys to girls theory. I googled it. ..
> 
> 
> The family tree study showed that whether you're likely to have a boy or a girl is inherited We now know that men are more likely to have sons if they have more brothers but are more likely to have daughters if they have more sisters. Women, however, did not have the same tendency.
> 
> Now the sad part is the war explanation:
> 
> 
> How might this gene tip the baby balance after a war? Consider the legacy of two hypothetical menlets call them John and Rich. John has three sons, all of whom go off to fight, and one daughter, who does not. Rich has the opposite family structure: three daughters and one son. John is more likely to see multiple sons return from war aliveand with Y-leaning sperm. So theyll produce more sons of their own. Rich is likely to lose his only son, which if alive, would have fathered girls to even out the sex ratio. The mechanism, Gellatlys genetic model shows, shifts the sex ratio back to normal as the dip in male mortality recovers.Click to expand...
> 
> So perhaps in military populations there are definitely more boys born... but here in California with all the hippies... well not as applicable... LOLClick to expand...

As for the first one, my hubby has all brothers...but get this, of his brothers that have children, one has 3 girls and no boys, and the other has 2 girls and one boy.

Going from THAT there's a good chance I would have a girl, but because of the whole war time situation, that would increase the chances for a boy.

I'm still going to say boy, but I can hope, can't I.

Also, finally did a blood test today for downs/spina bifida. I said no to the Cystic Fibrosis test. That one I didn't see as much of a point to. Do you think I was wrong not to? 

Also, scheduled my "20 week" (really 19 weeks) ultrasound. Feb 9th I get to find out the answer to my question on the sex.

My next actual OB appt. is the 23rd.

More good news. I did not gain any weight since my last appt. OB said was good at the point I am at. Heartbeat was close to 140 something per minute. Basically went in there for vitals and given the options for the tests.


----------



## scrubgrub

Siiigh. I love you guys, but I'm out now. Moving back to WTT. My appt today had no heartbeat. So I'm sure I'll post on the miscarriage thread but will be off for a bit while I come to terms with two m/c so close together, and one so far along.


----------



## godivalocks

scrubgrub said:


> Siiigh. I love you guys, but I'm out now. Moving back to WTT. My appt today had no heartbeat. So I'm sure I'll post on the miscarriage thread but will be off for a bit while I come to terms with two m/c so close together, and one so far along.

:hugs: So sorry for you, scrubs. Just keep trying. It will happen for you some day. :hugs:


----------



## wishingonastar

scrubgrub said:


> Siiigh. I love you guys, but I'm out now. Moving back to WTT. My appt today had no heartbeat. So I'm sure I'll post on the miscarriage thread but will be off for a bit while I come to terms with two m/c so close together, and one so far along.


oh honey, i'm so so so sorry x x x x x x x


----------



## csmummu

aw scrub im so sorry xx :hug:


----------



## NikiJJones

Scrubgrub: sorry sorry to hear about your LO.
Don't have any words which will help, so sending a huge :hugs:.


----------



## polo_princess

*bump*


----------



## leanneh

im due with my second july 1st.... cant wait :D


----------

